# Product Safety Recall N120081 OIL SPILLS OR LEAKS ONTO HOT SURFACES



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

New recall out, looks like this is from the fire investigation, trying to find more info


Product Safety RecallN120081OIL SPILLS OR LEAKS ONTO HOT SURFACES06/21/2012


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

Safety Recall 12081 - Oil Spills or Leaks onto Hot Surfaces – Modify Engine Shield 
Improper engine oil change procedures on these vehicles can result in the spilling or dripping of oil. If oil contacts hot engine or exhaust system surfaces, and the engine shield, the shield may ignite and burn, resulting in a possible engine compartment fire. 

In addition, on manual transmission vehicles, continuing to drive with a completely worn clutch may cause hydraulic fluid to be expelled from the clutch housing vent hole. Under certain circumstances, the fluid could be burning as it exits the vent hole. If the burning fluid contacts the engine shield, the shield may ignite and burn, resulting in a possible engine compartment fire.

To correct this condition, dealers are to modify the engine shield to prevent fluid from contacting the shield. Also, on vehicles with a manual transmission, dealers are to apply a protective tape to the electronic power steering wire harness.

The total number of U. S. vehicles involved is 413,148. Of these, 52,239 vehicles are also involved in Safety Recall 12133. 
Safety Recall 12133 - Potential Missing Welds in Rear Compartment 
Welds may have been omitted that affect the fuel tank strap secondary bracket attachments. With this condition, the Cruze meets all federal safety requirements but failed an internal GM test requirement. Certain severe side impact crashes could result in fuel leakage. 

To correct this condition, dealers are to inspect for missing welds. If the vehicle is missing welds, dealers are to secure the bracket attachments with fasteners.

A total of 52,239 U. S. vehicles will require inspection; however, only 249 vehicles globally will require repair.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Nice! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks for posting! Thread stickied to get the word out.


----------



## 1stcruzeECO (May 28, 2012)

so what do we do about the recalls? should i contact my dealer or what ?


----------



## trol (Dec 4, 2010)

My dealer called today to setup service for this recall. Nice to know the dealer is on top of things.
I saw the article said it would take 30 minutes to fix. Dealer said they need the car for half a day.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm concerned about leaving the bottom of the engine unprotected.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I have a hunch that the fix will modify the pan so that fluids quickly drain off without leaving the engine unprotected.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

GoldenCruze said:


> I have a hunch that the fix will modify the pan so that fluids quickly drain off without leaving the engine unprotected.


From other threads, looks like they cut half the engine shield off. I hope you r right, though.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

i think im done with engine mods for this car..................lol


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

As I posted in another thread, these documents available at these two links might prove insightful, esp. if more are added over time:
Recalls Documents | Safercar.gov | NHTSA
Recalls Documents | Safercar.gov | NHTSA


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

If anyone has any questions about this recall please feel free to contact me. If you would like me to see if your vehicle is affected by this recall please send me a PM with your VIN and I would be happy to check into this for you. I am always here to help. I would also be happy to contact dealers to set up appointments if you would like me to do so. 
~Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> If anyone has any questions about this recall please feel free to contact me. If you would like me to see if your vehicle is affected by this recall please send me a PM with your VIN and I would be happy to check into this for you. I am always here to help. I would also be happy to contact dealers to set up appointments if you would like me to do so.
> ~Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Stacy,

I think we are all curious as to what the fix is? There seems to be confusion as to is it drilling some holes or cutting giant pieces out of the shield. Could you provide information as to what the fix is?


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

rbtec said:


> Stacy,
> 
> I think we are all curious as to what the fix is? There seems to be confusion as to is it drilling some holes or cutting giant pieces out of the shield. Could you provide information as to what the fix is?


*Rbtec,*

This isn't Stacy (bless her heart for all the good work she does on our behalf) but I can answer your question with *BAD NEWS*:

After personally inspecting 16 brand-spanking new 2012 Cruzes after hours at an area dealership late this afternoon, I can report with absolute certainty that they chop a GIANT piece out of the tray underneath the engine and transaxle. It ain't pretty and butcher would be a better description of what I saw. Picture in your mind's eye a Civil War battlefield amputation without anesthetic and you'll begin to understand what's up.

Aesthetics aside, I've no doubt the change destroys countless hours of engineering and wind tunnel testing in order to quickfix and satisfy legions of GM legal eagles; and relatedly, somewhere tonight hard-working and innovative General Motors automotive engineers are crying into their beers.

Performance-wise? I believe you can kiss smooth airflow and optimal mileage goodbye, not to mention protection from the elements and road debris. Road salt solution will have a field day with all the exposed alloy pieces.

Bottom line for me is .. no one, _*and I mean no one*,_ is going to touch my car and perform this 'modification'. Every single model falls to the castration ax, too .. from the LS right on up through the LTZ, including the venerable ECO.


- -
*UlyssesSG*


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

UlyssesSG said:


> *Rbtec,*
> 
> This isn't Stacy (bless her heart for all the good work she does on our behalf) but I can answer your question with *BAD NEWS*:
> 
> ...


This is exactly what i was afraid of! And great way to describe it, lol! Is this new hacked modification what we can expect on the new 2013 Cruzes? I hate to say it, but the 2013 Elantras and the new 2013 Nissan Altimas are looking better and better!


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

UlyssesSG said:


> After personally inspecting 16 brand-spanking new 2012 Cruzes after hours at an area dealership late this afternoon, I can report with absolute certainty that they chop a GIANT piece out of the tray underneath the engine and transaxle. It ain't pretty and butcher would be a better description of what I saw. Picture in your mind's eye a Civil War battlefield amputation without anesthetic and you'll begin to understand what's up.
> 
> Aesthetics aside, I've no doubt the change destroys countless hours of engineering and wind tunnel testing in order to quickfix and satisfy legions of GM legal eagles; and relatedly, somewhere tonight hard-working and innovative General Motors automotive engineers are crying into their beers.
> ...
> Bottom line for me is .. no one, _*and I mean no one*,_ is going to touch my car and perform this 'modification'. Every single model falls to the castration ax, too .. from the LS right on up through the LTZ, including the venerable ECO.


So the possibility of fire is a better idea?

Let's assume that it hurts overall mileage by 1 mpg (I'm picking this # out of the air). http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/27-f...eage-no-its-your-gallonage-really-counts.html can help put things in perspective. 

As I've posted elsewhere, it's possible it might get done for you, w/o being asked. I had my Prius' accelerator pedal trimmed w/o being asked (part of the recall to prevent entrapment by floor mats). I was only told after it was done.

Legal eagles? I'd imagine that an analysis was done of burned Cruzes and the problem was reproduced by GM, otherwise they wouldn't dictate this fix. After all, if it didn't fix the problem and fixed Cruzes still caught on fire for the same reason, it'd have been a waste of $ and effort, and be a useless effort. It would also hurt their credibility.


----------



## GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer (Feb 26, 2011)

UlyssesSG said:


> *Rbtec,*This isn't Stacy (bless her heart for all the good work she does on our behalf) but I can answer your question with *BAD NEWS*:After personally inspecting 16 brand-spanking new 2012 Cruzes after hours at an area dealership late this afternoon, I can report with absolute certainty that they chop a GIANT piece out of the tray underneath the engine and transaxle. It ain't pretty and butcher would be a better description of what I saw. Picture in your mind's eye a Civil War battlefield amputation without anesthetic and you'll begin to understand what's up.Aesthetics aside, I've no doubt the change destroys countless hours of engineering and wind tunnel testing in order to quickfix and satisfy legions of GM legal eagles; and relatedly, somewhere tonight hard-working and innovative General Motors automotive engineers are crying into their beers.Performance-wise? I believe you can kiss smooth airflow and optimal mileage goodbye, not to mention protection from the elements and road debris. Road salt solution will have a field day with all the exposed alloy pieces.Bottom line for me is .. no one, _*and I mean no one*,_ is going to touch my car and perform this 'modification'. Every single model falls to the castration ax, too .. from the LS right on up through the LTZ, including the venerable ECO.- -*UlyssesSG*


My experience with other manufactures vehicles I've had recalls done on (while in school), if you refused recall service work, you had to sign a waiver releasing liability. If there is a waiver release involved, all it takes is the insurance company contacting GM to find out if you had the recall done. If you denied it, you'd be picking up the tab for your burned car. All because, you think you know better?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

At GMPartsDirect.com, the MSRP for the original shield is listed at $60 with a web-site price of $38.92. I expect the new shield will be similarly priced. GM really needs to provide a replacement splash shield instead of butchering the current shield. Yes, when multiplied by 400,000 plus vehicles this appears to be a lot of money, but when mass produced these shields are simply not that expensive to make. Also, it will actually take less time to simply pull one shield off and put a new one on. The time required to cut the existing shield goes away.

I am reasonably certain that my insurance company will go after GM for the cost of a insurance claim relating to under engine rock damage if they find out that the updated shield vs. the proposed butchering of the current shield would have prevented this damage while still resolving the fire danger presented by the current splash shield.

I have had to file insurance claim for rock damage from under my vehicles, so I know this does happen. I had something come up from the road and pierce my radiater on the bottom. The proposed butchering of the splash shield will remove this protection from my Cruzes.


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

Here's the before and after: the bright green is what gets reinstalled, dark green is the original












​


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

ChevyCruzeLTZ said:


> Here's the before and after: the bright green is what gets reinstalled, dark green is the original
> 
> View attachment 6276
> View attachment 6277​



SO- you are stating that there will be NO drilling or cutting and that NEW pieces are going to be put in? This is not what has been posted in some other topics here. I would like this better than drilling or cutting. I have to bring my Aveo to the dealer Thursday so I'll ask them if they got any notices yet. Thanks.

OH- just saw the word *REINSTALLED*? Does this mean they remove the original and cut it and then reinstall that? Very confusing because WE don't know if the people here work at a dealer and have a clue or if they're just guessing. I can't blame anyone for NOT saying they work at a dealership because info they post might jeopardize their job in some way.


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

The picture on the right is the original shield, the picture on the left is what it should look like after the pieces are removed (cut off) during the recall.


----------



## 20126spdRS (Dec 27, 2011)

i for one am NOT allowing this peice to be "chopped" by some lousy oil change tech that caused this recall from the start. GM needs to step up and re-manufacture this peice. i live in chicago we use road salt as well as plan our roads to self destruct regularly to keep construction jobs and government contracts going... it will be a cold day in **** for a dealer if this is chopped without consent. i will have them complete the wiring protection for my M/T but they will not sawsall ANY part of this brand new car!!!


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

ChevyCruzeLTZ said:


> The picture on the right is the original shield, the picture on the left is what it should look like after the pieces are removed (cut off) during the recall.


Thanks. Got it. The way it was stated I thought we were getting new parts. Should be interesting. Hope this solves the problem and doesn't create anymore. I CERTAINLY hope it doesn't decrease gas mileage because mine stinks as it is- city driving mostly.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It might actually improve city MPG as the car will be slightly lighter. :1poke: City driving MPG is governed by the amount of energy needed to start from a stop. The real difference, if any will be noticed by those of us who spend a lot of time at highway speeds where air friction is the determining factor in changes to MPG.


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer said:


> My experience with other manufactures vehicles I've had recalls done on (while in school), if you refused recall service work, you had to sign a waiver releasing liability. If there is a waiver release involved, all it takes is the insurance company contacting GM to find out if you had the recall done. If you denied it, you'd be picking up the tab for your burned car. All because, you think you know better?


Yep. Regarding the 1st part, I had to sign some sort of waiver/acknowledgment for my Prius relating to a recall for OEM floor mats, replacing the originals w/those that should be less likely to entrap the accelerator pedal. 

The thing is, I don't have _any_ of the OEM floor mats and I have cheap aftermarket mats which have no holes to secure them to the floor. I got my dealer to remove the mats (most of Priuses have them foisted onto you) as I didn't want to pay for them.

So, no free replacement driver's side mat for me since I never had theirs to begin with. The dealer did make a note that I have unsecurable aftermarket ones.


----------



## Ccantrell56 (Apr 24, 2012)

There is a much better fix available for this issue. The valve in the attached link replaces the oil drain plug. You can attach a short piece of hose to direct the oil away from the guard. Problem ssolved and future oil changes are a breeze.

http://www.qwikvalve.com/fumoto-f106n-valve.html


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ccantrell56 said:


> There is a much better fix available for this issue. The valve in the attached link replaces the oil drain plug. You can attach a short piece of hose to direct the oil away from the guard. Problem ssolved and future oil changes are a breeze.
> 
> http://www.qwikvalve.com/fumoto-f106n-valve.html


See now that's a **** good idea. Is General Motors actually that retarded that they could not solve the problem that way? I truly like that idea.

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

Ccantrell56 said:


> There is a much better fix available for this issue. The valve in the attached link replaces the oil drain plug. You can attach a short piece of hose to direct the oil away from the guard. Problem ssolved and future oil changes are a breeze.
> 
> http://www.qwikvalve.com/fumoto-f106n-valve.html


The problem is not necessarily from the drain plug, from pictures that have been posted here there can be a significant oil leak if the oil fill cap is left loose, or the oil filter cap, or if oil is spilled when filling the engine. These are all very preventable but mistakes do happen. It also stands to reason that if you were to develop an oil leak from a gasket, seal or line, the same condition would be possible. As far as the valve goes, no manufacturer that I know of uses them, if that valve fails it's bye bye engine.


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

Ccantrell56 said:


> There is a much better fix available for this issue. The valve in the attached link replaces the oil drain plug. You can attach a short piece of hose to direct the oil away from the guard. Problem ssolved and future oil changes are a breeze.
> 
> http://www.qwikvalve.com/fumoto-f106n-valve.html


There is no danger of oil splashing on the guard from the drain plug. The plug is conveniently located in an open part of the shield and points straight down.


----------



## edson21 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi, 

My name is Ed. Bought a Cruze 2 weeks. Took it into the dealer, they did the shield modification. Problem is that now it leaks oil. what can be done? Car mas assembled in April 2012. What are my options? If the vehicle is not fixed, can i file for lemon law?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

edson21 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Ed. Bought a Cruze 2 weeks. Took it into the dealer, they did the shield modification. Problem is that now it leaks oil. what can be done? Car mas assembled in April 2012. What are my options? If the vehicle is not fixed, can i file for lemon law?


It shouldn't be leaking oil. Take it back in to the dealership and get them to find and fix the leak. Depending on the size and nature of the leak this may take two trips to the dealership. I had a freon leak years ago that we couldn't find, so the dealership cleaned the engine and then returned it to me. They asked me to check daily for leaks and to bring it back as soon as I detected a leak - not the location, just that it was there. I drove the car for a week, checking daily for leaks myself and when it came back I took it back in and the dealership's service manager was able to pinpoint the source of the leak and fix it.


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

The recall doesn't have anything to do with any oil, all the recall is is removing part of a plastic shield. If you have a leak you should bring it back and let them check it out.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

edson21 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Ed. Bought a Cruze 2 weeks. Took it into the dealer, they did the shield modification. Problem is that now it leaks oil. what can be done? Car mas assembled in April 2012. What are my options? If the vehicle is not fixed, can i file for lemon law?



edson21,
I would suggest that you contact your dealer and have them look into this for you. I would also like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh - this is the reason these splash shields are being cut the way they are. Did you know you had a leak before the splash shield was modified? Probably not, but you probably had the leak but the oil was sitting on the splash shield. Your dealership should have checked the shield for signs of leaks when you had the recall done. For most cars, the first indication of a leak is on the driveway.


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

does this afect european chevrolet cruze 2009 diesel?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

nosidefcp said:


> does this afect european chevrolet cruze 2009 diesel?


No. It only impacts the Lordstown built North American cruzen.


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

There is also a Recall for the 6MT in regards to the Clutch fluid getting so hot that is can become some sort of "molten" liquid. Either way I just dropped my Cruze off to get serviced and the recalls done as well. We will see what they say.


----------



## andrewm2002 (Jul 27, 2011)

I can't find the shield on that website... how did you search for it? I'd like to keep my eyes open for a replacement.. instead of a butchered job from the local dealership. Thanks


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

andrewm2002 said:


> I can't find the shield on that website... how did you search for it? I'd like to keep my eyes open for a replacement.. instead of a butchered job from the local dealership. Thanks


It's under the 2011 Cruze ECO Body Parts. It appears that if the same part is used for both 2011 and 2012 it only shows under 2011.


----------



## ems2158 (Feb 2, 2012)

Happened to stumble across a blog on Insideline that showed a number of good photos of the underside of a Sonic LTZ:
2012 Chevy Sonic LTZ: A Look Underneath

I believe the the Sonic is nearly the same platform as the Cruze. I was looking at the belly pan under the engine. It does not look the same as the part on our Cruze that is being recalled. Anyone know if this is a bolt on for the Cruze?

The Sonic part does not seem to have the same cut out for the oil drain like the Cruze. Maybe the shield has to be dropped to change the oil. If the Sonic part would fit the Cruze, I wouldn't hesitate to just change it out and ease my concerns about the engine fire. Since GM has not recalled the Sonics, I have to assume the shield on the Sonic does not trap oil like the Cruze part.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Okay so I'm going to throw my 2 cents in here. I am dropping off my Cruze in the morning for an oil change. I fully expect to get my shield all hacked up which I'm not looking forward to. I have a couple of other minor issues that need to be addressed such as my handbrake no longer holding the car so I am sure my rear brakes need to be adjusted. I have 16,000 miles on my car so far and it's a 2012 6MT so I want them to check the fluid recall for the manual transmission. Also I have a slight knocking or popping sound coming from the left front strut. It really doesnt bother me but since there is a TSB on it I am going to have it looked at anyway. Guess I'll be spending the day driving my gas station sucking Suburban or maybe I'll snag up my wifes new Sonic.

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## MikeyB3649 (Aug 19, 2011)

So if people can raise a class action lawsuit over their fuel computers reporting overly high MPG, what is to stop us Cruze owners from raising a class action lawsuit against GM for destroying our MPG by implementing a change that is going to ruin all of the engineering that went into giving us the MPG that played a major role in us selecting the car?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

MikeyB3649 said:


> So if people can raise a class action lawsuit over their fuel computers reporting overly high MPG, what is to stop us Cruze owners from raising a class action lawsuit against GM for destroying our MPG by implementing a change that is going to ruin all of the engineering that went into giving us the MPG that played a major role in us selecting the car?


Keep in mind, you do have the right to opt out of the recall...

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Keep in mind, you do have the right to opt out of the recall...
> 
> Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Only if you never have your car serviced at a Chevy dealership. GM, as do all other car manufacturers, basically requires their dealerships to perform recall work when a car comes in for other service.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

> So if people can raise a class action lawsuit over their fuel computers reporting overly high MPG, what is to stop us Cruze owners from raising a class action lawsuit against GM for destroying our MPG by implementing a change that is going to ruin all of the engineering that went into giving us the MPG that played a major role in us selecting the car?


It would have to be proved that the shield modification actually hurts mileage. I don't think that there is any data on that, and most won't be any. The primary purpose of the shield is that it is a splash shield. Installed after an engineer came to the conclusion that it could help protect underwood parts from water during testing. Aerodynamics is a possible bonus.


And the Sonic. I dare say the under hood configuration, clearances and such are different enough that fires for the same reason is not a risk. You can bet that GM is keeping an eye on that.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Keep in mind, you do have the right to opt out of the recall...
> 
> Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


While that may be true, what happens if you DON'T have it done and your car catches on fire? WHO is responsible- YOU or GM?


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> While that may be true, what happens if you DON'T have it done and your car catches on fire? WHO is responsible- YOU or GM?


Possibly you if they can prove that you were notified and purposely refused to have the work done

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## MikeyB3649 (Aug 19, 2011)

GoldenCruze said:


> It would have to be proved that the shield modification actually hurts mileage. I don't think that there is any data on that, and most won't be any.


Just on this page alone, I counted 5 Fuelly badges. If all users continue to track their fuel consumption, they could easily show a decrease in MPG, should one occur, correlating to when the modification was performed. With technology, the data is never ending.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

MikeyB3649 said:


> Just on this page alone, I counted 5 Fuelly badges. If all users continue to track their fuel consumption, they could easily show a decrease in MPG, should one occur, correlating to when the modification was performed. With technology, the data is never ending.


the question is would you rather have a fire hazard or lose a half mpg? Actually mine has been done for a week or so now and i just finished my best mpg tank to date.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## MikeyB3649 (Aug 19, 2011)

silverls said:


> the question is would you rather have a fire hazard or lose a half mpg?


Why not a third option? Why not have engineers actually come up with a fix that solves the issue while retaining the original MPG that I bought the car for? In the meantime, this could be a temporary fix. I would like see an actual fix, not just a chop job.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

silverls said:


> Possibly you if they can prove that you were notified and purposely refused to have the work done
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App



EXACTLY my point!


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

MikeyB3649 said:


> I would like see an actual fix, not just a chop job.


And what is the difference? Its under the car so its not like anyone can see it. It obviously doesn't hinder gas mileage if i just had a record tank, and if it works, who cares. There is no more cabin noise or flapping or anything like that and i cant see how cutting some plastic would compromise the structural integrity of anything under the car. (It hasn't yet at least) i mean yea, i am gonna have to drive a few hundred more miles before i really can see if ny gas mileage is hindered but if it isn't then what is the big deal. 

This isnt directly toward you but i see all kinds of people making a huge stink about this and i don't really see a reason for it. It's for your safety. Go have it done and be happy that you don't have to worry about your car catching fire due to an engineering flaw.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

First of all I believe that if the recall was not done and your car caught on fire because you decided against having it done whats to stop your insurance company from denying your claim? Would you then be responsible for the entire loss? 

Secondly although GM may consider this "the fix" I am not happy with the fact that they are taking the cheapest way out instead of re-engineering a proper replacement shield.

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## MikeyB3649 (Aug 19, 2011)

silverls said:


> i mean yea, i am gonna have to drive a few hundred more miles before i really can see if ny gas mileage is hindered but if it isn't then what is the big deal.


I'm glad that you haven't seen a difference. I don't know what type of driving you're doing in New York, but here in CA, I drive 150 miles per day to work and back 85% of which is highway miles. I have only made 1 trip to and from work but I have already noticed a 4-5 MPG difference since the mod had been completed. I usually get 43 MPG but today I only got 38 MPG. It has been hotter here, so that may be a contributing factor, but my MPG was unaffected this time last year with this these so I'm leaning more to the side of the mod causing the issues. Tire pressure is good, AC use is consistent with my usual habits, I'm carrying the same weight, and using the cruise control set to the same speeds that I always do. As I said, the temperature is the only difference but it isn't much different than usual for this time of year.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

MikeyB3649 said:


> I'm glad that you haven't seen a difference. I don't know what type of driving you're doing in New York, but here in CA, I drive 150 miles per day to work and back 85% of which is highway miles. I have only made 1 trip to and from work but I have already noticed a 4-5 MPG difference since the mod had been completed. I usually get 43 MPG but today I only got 38 MPG. It has been hotter here, so that may be a contributing factor, but my MPG was unaffected this time last year with this these so I'm leaning more to the side of the mod causing the issues. Tire pressure is good, AC use is consistent with my usual habits, I'm carrying the same weight, and using the cruise control set to the same speeds that I always do. As I said, the temperature is the only difference but it isn't much different than usual for this time of year.


I am in virginia beach. ( NY?) And im sorry to hear that your mileage is suffering. You say its been hot. How about humidity? That could be a big factor as well. There just is no way that the change to the shield is making that big of a difference. I could see if this was actually a system of sealed off panels specifically for aerodynamics but it isnt even close, its just a splash guard to keep large amounts of water out. There are plenty of holes and slits where air freely moves in and out of these panels to begin with. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## dannylightning (Jun 24, 2012)

My mpg has not changed after the recall was done

Sent from my YP-G70 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## MikeyB3649 (Aug 19, 2011)

silverls said:


> I am in virginia beach. ( NY?)





silverls said:


> ...before i really can see if ny gas mileage is hindered...


I see now that you made a typo. I thought it was a location but I understand now that it was meant to read "my." My apologies.

As far as humidity, I live in the desert region of CA so humidity isn't a factor. We see 10% on a bad day. I don't know the aerodynamic characteristics of this car and I am no engineer so I can't say one way or another if it would have an impact. I'm just trying to figure out why my MPG has dropped so drastically these last couple days. The only thing that I can come up with is that it started the EXACT day the mod was performed, so they seem to correlate. And assuming it wasn't to blame for my MPG drop, there is still the issue of my engine now being totally exposed on the transaxle side to anything that might be thrown up off the road. As I stated, I drive 150 miles per day on a highway with a large deal of tractor trailer traffic, so road hazards are a constant threat, especially from blowouts. I still think that GM should own up to their mistake and FIX the issue instead of opting to take the cheapest way out.


----------



## MikeyB3649 (Aug 19, 2011)

dannylightning said:


> My mpg has not changed after the recall was done


As I said to silverls, I think the type of driving you do has a large role in that. Do you mostly do city or highway?


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

I do both. about 80-85 city. mixed with a few miles 55mph highway


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

MikeyB3649 said:


> As I said to silverls, I think the type of driving you do has a large role in that. Do you mostly do city or highway?


My mileage is unaffected with about 70% Hwy/30% City.


----------



## MikeyB3649 (Aug 19, 2011)

rbtec said:


> My mileage is unaffected with about 70% Hwy/30% City.


I'm going to continue to monitor my mileage, but I'm still only showing 38 MPG on my DIC for the daily drive when I typically get 43 MPG. I've got 75 fuel ups without the mod so I've got plenty of data to support my "old average." We'll see how things shape up once I get sufficient data to draw a conclusion for my "new average."


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

MikeyB3649 said:


> I'm going to continue to monitor my mileage, but I'm still only showing 38 MPG on my DIC for the daily drive when I typically get 43 MPG. I've got 75 fuel ups without the mod so I've got plenty of data to support my "old average." We'll see how things shape up once I get sufficient data to draw a conclusion for my "new average."


I am going to continue to monitor mine as well. If you continue to see a drop i would love to know about it. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Okay so I'm going to throw my 2 cents in here. I am dropping off my Cruze in the morning for an oil change. I fully expect to get my shield all hacked up which I'm not looking forward to. I have a couple of other minor issues that need to be addressed such as my handbrake no longer holding the car so I am sure my rear brakes need to be adjusted. I have 16,000 miles on my car so far and it's a 2012 6MT so I want them to check the fluid recall for the manual transmission. Also I have a slight knocking or popping sound coming from the left front strut. It really doesnt bother me but since there is a TSB on it I am going to have it looked at anyway. Guess I'll be spending the day driving my gas station sucking Suburban or maybe I'll snag up my wifes new Sonic.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3



NYCruze2012,
Please keep me posted on the outcome of your service appointment. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## brianguy1979 (Jun 17, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> *Rbtec,*
> 
> This isn't Stacy (bless her heart for all the good work she does on our behalf) but I can answer your question with *BAD NEWS*:
> 
> ...



THANK YOU!! This is exactly what I told my service manager. I work at a Chevy dealer as there IT guy. I am also best friends with a technician that does all of my repairs. No one but him will touch my car. I had my ECO in for its oil change and he showed me his "template" that he was instructed to cut out of my car. I told him NO WAY IN **** ARE YOU CHOPPING INTO MY CAR LIKE THAT! He agreed it was a recall for oxy morans that can't either clean up their mess, or take the precautions necessary to prevent from the oil dripping in the first place. I told my service manager the same thing....he had to wait over a week to close out my ticket because GM wouldn't let him release "custody" of my vehicle until it was done. Obviously I work there, I was able to take my car and leave the ticket open. I kid you not, after he explained my reasons for declining the recall they sent someone from GM to figure out what the fuss was all about. I couldn't believe they were making such a big deal out of it. He kept telling me that this will not jeopardize my vehicles performance and it is in my best interest in the sake of saftey blah blah blah....In the end I signed a paper the released GM of responsibly from THIS issue. Meaning if my car goes up in flames because the recall wasn't done then it is not their problem. However, if it were to go up in flames for some other reason, then I would still be covered. I was fine with that. However, since then I have gotten a call from some lady at GM trying again to talk me into doing it. I don't know what their problem is!! I told her what I told everyone else....NO, NO, NO!!!! 

You know what would have been nice? If they designed this plastic piece just like VW does. My 02 Jetta TDI had a cover that covered the entire engine bay. You had to drop the whole cover in order to change the oil. There was no way to get oil on it when you changed it because it wasn't there anymore. I think GM was trying to be helpful to us and not make us go to so much work to change the oil. Sadly their good intentions have now backfired due to people that can't clean up their mess or those who simply don't know any better to take the precautions to prevent spilling.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

silverls said:


> I am in virginia beach. ( NY?) And im sorry to hear that your mileage is suffering. You say its been hot. How about humidity? That could be a big factor as well. There just is no way that the change to the shield is making that big of a difference. I could see if this was actually a system of sealed off panels specifically for aerodynamics but it isnt even close, its just a splash guard to keep large amounts of water out. There are plenty of holes and slits where air freely moves in and out of these panels to begin with.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Actually...



> Hi Andrei,
> 
> Of course I can only advise that you have the safety service performed.
> 
> ...


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

Should I take off my ZZP O2 housing before taking my car into the dealership?


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Actually...





XtremeRevolution said:


> Hi Andrei,
> 
> Of course I can only advise that you have the safety service performed. I asked around and the primary purpose of the underbody panel is aero that has secondary benefits of debris intrusion protection.
> 
> ...


*Exactly,* and I have information from other sources, forums and online news articles that agree with Mr Read's findings relayed to us at CruzeTALK here via Andrei.

Andrei, thank you for your dedicated, persistent legwork and commitment to the Cruze .. and Mr Tom Read, thank you for your no-nonsense candor regarding our Cruze-related questions.

People like Tom reaffirm my belief that *The True Believers* at GM and Chevrolet are still alive and well and will, against all odds and until their last breath or day on the job, work from the inside to remind the lawyers, bean counters and marketing suits that the car business is a product-driven business. No jingle, slogan or marketing promotion can ever make up for anything less than world-class product. Only the best, most compelling and rigorously engineered vehicles built with quality vendor-supplied parts, assembled with great pride and care, and sold and serviced by a professional dealership network that operates with transparent honesty will prevail in the marketplace and resonate, long term, with the consumer.

GM and Chevrolet's success and future growth depend on it.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

This message is for Stacy at Chevrolet. You need to let them know this is not a acceptable fix. You don't hack a customer's car up just for a recall. GM needs to replace the part. Yes it will cost them money but at least people will be happy. This is my 6th new Gm vehicle since 1992 and the first with a recall that would change something drastically on a car. I can tell you right now I'm not getting this hack job done and I will not sign anything. I can't be force not matter what you or anyone tells me.

I'm sorry but the NHTSA is not someone i put any trust in or ever will. GM may have made them happy with this fix but this is not the problem. The problem is laziness on the part of mechanics. This will not stop people from spilling oil all over the engine or other fluid over the engine and causing a fire. We should not have to have hack job done to our cars because of people aren't smart enough to properly change oil and any other fluid. Or for that matter keep your engine clean and look for leaks. If GM knows the fires are because of an OIL change then the place doing it is the problem not GM's. Its the same if you get a tire changed somewhere and it falls off, its not GM's fault its the tire change places fault.

Again I will not get this done and a dealership cannot say they will not release a car because of recall. Its my car i'm paying for it. Yet you are still responsible for warranty work that is not related to this so called recall. 

We need to stop fixing things for morons, pretty soon no one will be able to drive a car because its a safety hazard. (more people die driving a car than burning up in a car)

I think a much better option would be to just drill holes in the shield. This will have the same affect of not catching leaking fluid.

Stacy, if you do read this I would gladly meet with a local rep and talk this over. However from past experiences the local reps don't seem to want to communicate with customers.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

UlyssesSG said:


> *Exactly,* and I have information from other sources, forums and online news articles that agree with Mr Read's findings relayed to us at CruzeTALK here via Andrei.
> 
> Andrei, thank you for your dedicated, persistent legwork and commitment to the Cruze .. and Mr Tom Read, thank you for your no-nonsense candor regarding our Cruze-related questions.
> 
> ...


Ok. I will concede that the shield was put there for aerodynamic purposes since yins have shown sources from GM. 
I will the say that is it really was put there with aerodynamics in mind that im glad i got the recall done.

I may not be an engineer or expert in aerodynamics in any reguard but i do have a basic understanding of how it all works. And honestly that shield isnt doing much for the aerodynamic properties of the underside of the car. Like i said above there are plenty of holes and slits that are causing their own amout of resistance. On top of that, even if air is moving smoother across the shield, it still have to travel the length of the car. There is all kinds of open space back there with no smooth panel to stop resistance and drag. If they wanted aerodynamics why not cover more of the underside to get a real effect? 

As i round out my third tank of gas since getting the work done with a mix of city and highway driving i can tell you that my gas mileage is unaffected. My mileage has dropped less than 1mpg in this last tank and i attribute that drop to how much i have blasting the a/c in this 100+ degree weather. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

silverls said:


> Ok. I will concede that the shield was put there for aerodynamic purposes since yins have shown sources from GM.
> I will the say that is it really was put there with aerodynamics in mind that im glad i got the recall done.
> 
> I may not be an engineer or expert in aerodynamics in any reguard but i do have a basic understanding of how it all works. And honestly that shield isnt doing much for the aerodynamic properties of the underside of the car. Like i said above there are plenty of holes and slits that are causing their own amout of resistance. On top of that, even if air is moving smoother across the shield, it still have to travel the length of the car. There is all kinds of open space back there with no smooth panel to stop resistance and drag. If they wanted aerodynamics why not cover more of the underside to get a real effect?


The ECOs have laminar air flow panels running the length of the car all the way back to the gas tank. Also, if you look at how the Cruze is configured underneath behind the rear wheels, it's pretty smooth there. One of the things I read is that GM is recommending a higher tire pressure on the ECOs as a result of cutting the front panel. This means even the engineers at GM expect to see a drop in highway MPG as a result of this recall.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

obermd said:


> The ECOs have laminar air flow panels running the length of the car all the way back to the gas tank. Also, if you look at how the Cruze is configured underneath behind the rear wheels, it's pretty smooth there. One of the things I read is that GM is recommending a higher tire pressure on the ECOs as a result of cutting the front panel. This means even the engineers at GM expect to see a drop in highway MPG as a result of this recall.


Where did you read that? Can you post some sources? This might be an interesting thing to look at. GM recommending higher tire pressures? Now that's interesting...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'll see if I can find it this evening. I did a quick search when I posted but couldn't find it. Even the recall press release appears to have been removed from media.gm.com.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

On the ECO model. My Ls however does not. I should have taken into account differing models. However for all models but the eco. My statement stands

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

UlyssesSG said:


> People like Tom reaffirm my belief that *The True Believers* at GM and Chevrolet are still alive and well and will, against all odds and until their last breath or day on the job, work from the inside to remind the lawyers, bean counters and marketing suits that the car business is a product-driven business. No jingle, slogan or marketing promotion can ever make up for anything less than world-class product. Only the best, most compelling and rigorously engineered vehicles built with quality vendor-supplied parts, assembled with great pride and care, and sold and serviced by a professional dealership network that operates with transparent honesty will prevail in the marketplace and resonate, long term, with the consumer.
> 
> GM and Chevrolet's success and future growth depend on it.


Looks like they didn't COMPLETELY convince them of this fact with their PR about the 2011 Cruze being tested for 4 million miles! They must have realized that wasn't a great idea so they dropped that BS for the current models!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Where did you read that? Can you post some sources? This might be an interesting thing to look at. GM recommending higher tire pressures? Now that's interesting...


Didnt we already decide that we Eco model owners were going to raise our tire pressures in hopes of lowering rolling resistance?

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

obermd said:


> The ECOs have laminar air flow panels running the length of the car all the way back to the gas tank. Also, if you look at how the Cruze is configured underneath behind the rear wheels, it's pretty smooth there. One of the things I read is that GM is recommending a higher tire pressure on the ECOs as a result of cutting the front panel. This means even the engineers at GM expect to see a drop in highway MPG as a result of this recall.


I can confirm what *obermd *reports above.

Actually, modifying the original Cruze front engine-transaxle undertray has been noted to dirty up the airflow enough to be measurable and to technically invalidate the fuel efficiency numbers posted on the car's window sticker. This will be especially evident to hypermilers who drive a Cruze ECO with the manual transmission.

Hmmmmmmm ... Sticky wicket here, what?

To compensate, and to perhaps avoid Federal regulatory compliance issues, it has been decided to up recommended tire pressures to reduce rolling resistance and offset losses incurred by the surgery to the undertray. Don't be surprised if somewhere down the road a new 'Recommended Tire Pressure' sticker is applied to your Cruze by your local Service Department on a future visit. Additionally, there may also be a similar supplement or sticker added to the cars Owner's Manual.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> Looks like they didn't COMPLETELY convince them of this fact with their PR about the 2011 Cruze being tested for 4 million miles! They must have realized that wasn't a great idea so they dropped that BS for the current models!


*The True Believers* don't always win every in-house skirmish but, without them and their forward-thinking vision, GM and Chevrolet would not be able to compete successfully on the global battlefield. Never forget that first and foremost, long-term success in the automotive marketplace means delivering rigorously engineered and executed vehicles built to the highest standards.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

UlyssesSG said:


> Never forget that first and foremost, long-term success in the automotive marketplace means delivering rigorously engineered and executed vehicles built to the highest standards.


Tell that to Jeep lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

UlyssesSG said:


> Never forget that first and foremost, long-term success in the automotive marketplace means delivering rigorously engineered and executed vehicles built to the highest standards.





silverls said:


> Tell that to Jeep lol


*You got me, silverls !! *:not_worthy:

Jeep's the only game in town with a storied name and legendary history. _WW2, Korea, Vietnam. _Everybody and his brother and sister drives them where I live, gas prices and fuel efficiency be damned. I guess there's no explaining irrational exuberance and thunderstruck love.

*As Jeepers love to say, "It's a Jeep thing!"

*


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> I can confirm what *obermd *reports above.
> 
> Actually, modifying the original Cruze front engine-transaxle undertray has been noted to dirty up the airflow enough to be measurable and to technically invalidate the fuel efficiency numbers posted on the car's window sticker. This will be especially evident to hypermilers who drive a Cruze ECO with the manual transmission.
> 
> ...


I agree that the ECO would suffer more MPG loss from the recall than other models due to the additional panels that are added to reduce drag. I think all the other models will not suffer any noticable difference.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Where did you read that? Can you post some sources? This might be an interesting thing to look at. GM recommending higher tire pressures? Now that's interesting...


Found the GM quote. It's question 12 on the FAQ about the recall.

*Q12. GM has talked about the engine shield helps aerodynamics and improves fuel economy. How does the engine shield modification affect Cruze fuel economy? 

*[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]A12. There is no impact on current EPA fuel economy estimates. For 2013, additional air pressure to the tires will offset any aerodynamic/fuel economy changes. 

The full FAQ can be found at http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/acms/cs/jaxrs/download/doc/UCM423012/RCORRD-12V289-6767.pdf
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks! I've been talking to Tom about this. That will give me more info to talk about for sure.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cruze2011white said:


> This message is for Stacy at Chevrolet. You need to let them know this is not a acceptable fix. You don't hack a customer's car up just for a recall. GM needs to replace the part. Yes it will cost them money but at least people will be happy. This is my 6th new Gm vehicle since 1992 and the first with a recall that would change something drastically on a car. I can tell you right now I'm not getting this hack job done and I will not sign anything. I can't be force not matter what you or anyone tells me.
> 
> I'm sorry but the NHTSA is not someone i put any trust in or ever will. GM may have made them happy with this fix but this is not the problem. The problem is laziness on the part of mechanics. This will not stop people from spilling oil all over the engine or other fluid over the engine and causing a fire. We should not have to have hack job done to our cars because of people aren't smart enough to properly change oil and any other fluid. Or for that matter keep your engine clean and look for leaks. If GM knows the fires are because of an OIL change then the place doing it is the problem not GM's. Its the same if you get a tire changed somewhere and it falls off, its not GM's fault its the tire change places fault.
> 
> ...




cruze2011white,
I would like to thank you for your feedback. I will most certainly pass this information along. Also, if you would like to send me your contact information, VIN and dealer I will be happy to also include that with your feedback. I do understand your frustration with this. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime. I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> cruze2011white,
> I would like to thank you for your feedback. I will most certainly pass this information along. Also, if you would like to send me your contact information, VIN and dealer I will be happy to also include that with your feedback. I do understand your frustration with this. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime. I look forward to hearing back from you.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Stacy, please also pass this information along:

It's not enough for GM to file away all of our complaints and act like they were never said. We are told that we're heard, but where's the proof? What has GM responded with to this community or any other to demonstrate that they're even listening? An assurance that they're listening? 

I had a district case manager tell me that GM heard my complaints regarding the spark plug gap issue, but it wasn't until I personally contacted Tom Read that the issue was addressed and the service manual's specs were corrected.

To tell us that our concerns and complaints are being passed along only to have a long silence from GM on every occasion isn't the least bit assuring that GM actually cares what we think once they have our money. They do what they are forced to legally by the government and NHTSA as proven by this recall, and they do it with as little cost as possible as proven by this recall.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Stacy, please also pass this information along:
> 
> It's not enough for GM to file away all of our complaints and act like they were never said. We are told that we're heard, but where's the proof? What has GM responded with to this community or any other to demonstrate that they're even listening? An assurance that they're listening?
> 
> ...


If we already had the shield removed is there anyway it will be replaced by a corrected shield? Or is it just gone? I like the dirt protection!

I really have not noticed any diff with my car since removing but not having to worry about dropping tools LOL


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

obermd said:


> Found the GM quote. It's question 12 on the FAQ about the recall.
> 
> *Q12. GM has talked about the engine shield helps aerodynamics and improves fuel economy. How does the engine shield modification affect Cruze fuel economy?
> 
> ...


Their answer is slightly misleading, First they state that there is no effect to MPG but then state that 2013 cars get increased tire pressure to compensate for the lower panel modification. I bet there is no change to tire PSI for this recall on current 2011-2012 cars which means there WILL be a decrease in MPG. 

Granted the change is only going to be small decrease in MPG but there is still a change. wonder if next years cars use different tires to handle more pressure? Doesn't the LTZ tires only handle like 35psi?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Their answer is slightly misleading, First they state that there is no effect to MPG but then state that 2013 cars get increased tire pressure to compensate for the lower panel modification. I bet there is no change to tire PSI for this recall on current 2011-2012 cars which means there WILL be a decrease in MPG.
> 
> Granted the change is only going to be small decrease in MPG but there is still a change. wonder if next years cars use different tires to handle more pressure? Doesn't the LTZ tires only handle like 35psi?


I believe all Cruzes have a sidewall rating of 44psi except for the Eco, which is at 51psi.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I believe all Cruzes have a sidewall rating of 44psi except for the Eco, which is at 51psi.
> 
> Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App



Thanks, Ya I just looked that up you are correct. For some reason I thought that the lower profile tires couldn't handle as high of PSI.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

spacedout said:


> Their answer is slightly misleading, First they state that there is no effect to MPG but then state that 2013 cars get increased tire pressure to compensate for the lower panel modification. I bet there is no change to tire PSI for this recall on current 2011-2012 cars which means there WILL be a decrease in MPG.
> 
> Granted the change is only going to be small decrease in MPG but there is still a change. wonder if next years cars use different tires to handle more pressure? Doesn't the LTZ tires only handle like 35psi?


you took the words right out of my mouth!! Nicely put!


----------



## MikeyB3649 (Aug 19, 2011)

Ccantrell56 said:


> There is a much better fix available for this issue. The valve in the attached link replaces the oil drain plug. You can attach a short piece of hose to direct the oil away from the guard. Problem ssolved and future oil changes are a breeze.
> 
> http://www.qwikvalve.com/fumoto-f106n-valve.html


I for one can say that I have seen a drop of about 2-3 MPG after having this mod done. I will likely be shelling out my own cash to buy a new underbody panel, assuming that I still can, and installing this option. I am VERY unhappy about the way GM has handled this issue.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I too have noticed a 2 to 3mpg mileage decrease after the modification. I have been running 42psi cold/44 to 45psi when the tires heat up. At what point do we start sacrificing ride quality as well. Whats the point of of getting great mileage whilst riding on a brick. I might as well buy a Cadillac Deville.

Hoping my Cruze and my Droid 3 are still here to send this message barring any engine fires!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Are these fuel economy reductions based on DIC readings, or multiple tanks of gas? While I know it will make a difference, I'm not seeing it make quite that much of a difference.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## MikeyB3649 (Aug 19, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Are these fuel economy reductions based on DIC readings, or multiple tanks of gas? While I know it will make a difference, I'm not seeing it make quite that much of a difference.
> 
> Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


I'm getting my numbers off of my own calculations based up miles traveled and fuel added. I don't trust the DIC anymore than I trust GM at this point. I've never seen the exceptionally high numbers my DIC tells me I should be getting.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

MikeyB3649 said:


> I'm getting my numbers off of my own calculations based up miles traveled and fuel added. I don't trust the DIC anymore than I trust GM at this point. I've never seen the exceptionally high numbers my DIC tells me I should be getting.


How exceptionally high are we talking here? They shouldn't be more than 10% optimistic; typically 3-5%.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

obermd said:


> Found the GM quote. It's question 12 on the FAQ about the recall.
> 
> *Q12. GM has talked about the engine shield helps aerodynamics and improves fuel economy. How does the engine shield modification affect Cruze fuel economy?
> 
> ...


So pretty much GM is talking out of it's butt.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Camcruse said:


> So pretty much GM is talking out of it's butt.


Lovely. That just infuses my customer level with trust.

Hoping my Cruze and my Droid 3 are still here to send this message barring any engine fires!


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Ok so only throwing in my 2-Cents, but I have owned my Cruze since March 2011 and it was built February 2011. Anyways I know our cars have issues and its lists of recalls and what not. But real quick look at some other cars. I mean there is no such thing as a perfectly built car, yes I understand that there may be some crap dealerships out there, and I am just a fortunate person to have an outstanding dealership, service writer and service manager. But So far every recall has either been checked or completed on my car, not to mention I complained one time about the notchy shifting in my 6MT, and now I have a brand new transmission coming in, I complained once about my A/C not being very cold, they drained and filled the system, now its ice cold. Plus many others...I know this tread is about the one recall, but I just want people to realize there is always going to be a problem. My only complaint that I am sure will not get fixed is the low power of the 1.8L engine. That would be the only thing I would change. Other then that I love my Cruze and will hopefully keep it till it stops running or GM decides to give me a new one with a turbo for free. :respect: Again I know I am way off topic on this, just want to throw in my 2-cents, someone does not like it, I will leave it at that.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Stacy, please also pass this information along:
> 
> It's not enough for GM to file away all of our complaints and act like they were never said. We are told that we're heard, but where's the proof? What has GM responded with to this community or any other to demonstrate that they're even listening? An assurance that they're listening?
> 
> ...




XtremeRevolution
I understand your concerns to this. I can assure you that GM does listen, however, as with any organization with the size of General Motors, immediate change is not always apparent. While I am unable to go into exact details, actions have been taken to address concerns that have been brought to GM's attention from forums similar to this one. I understand what everyone is saying and I understand that this can be frustrating. I will continue to pass along everyone's comments as well as concerns and as I am updated I will pass that information along.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> XtremeRevolution
> I understand your concerns to this. I can assure you that GM does listen, however, as with any organization with the size of General Motors, immediate change is not always apparent. While I am unable to go into exact details, actions have been taken to address concerns that have been brought to GM's attention from forums similar to this one. I understand what everyone is saying and I understand that this can be frustrating. I will continue to pass along everyone's comments as well as concerns and as I am updated I will pass that information along.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Let me give you an example of what I'm talking about. Please review the first post in the following thread:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-e...cial-statement-regarding-spark-plug-gaps.html

I'm doing this to help people out here because there are issues and they need to be addressed. At one point, we had dealerships gapping spark plugs to .035", which raised quite a few red flags when I mentioned it to Tom. You've been aware of this issue for far longer than I've been in contact with Tom Read about it. I've been posting updates of my spreadsheet including these spark plug gaps as recorded by our members (we're up to 114 cars now), making it far too easy, yet we have received zero responses from GM with regard to what's being done about it through you.

It took me 20 days from my first email to Tom to get that statement, which was approved by product and service engineering. That statement should have come from you, not from me, because I'm not the one getting paid to do this and it's not supposed to be my responsibility. It's not immediate change or resolution that anyone is looking for (most of us understand these things take time), but timely communication that extends beyond an assurance that concerns are being heard. 

To clarify, this communication appears to be a one-way street, like a road out of Chernobyl following a meltdown where everyone is trying to get out. The damage has been done (figuratively and literally), and it wasn't our fault. The only people going in are people who care to try to fix it. So far, mum's the word from GM about whether or not a restitution to this "solution" is even being discussed. Our users have reported a loss in fuel economy, increased road noise, and a dirtier engine bay as a result of this. GM has even acknowledged the fuel economy issue.

Let's assume for the sake of diplomacy that our concerns are indeed being heard. Who is hearing them, and what has their reaction been? Is testing being planned to quantify changes (or lack of) in fuel economy? Is road testing being planned to verify changes in engine bay debris and road noise? These are questions that not only deserve, but require answers. When one considers that we've paid hard earned money for these cars, GM's *responsibility *to respond to this "conversation" with more than just generic dialogue becomes egregiously apparent.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> XtremeRevolution
> I understand your concerns to this. I can assure you that GM does listen, however, as with any organization with the size of General Motors, immediate change is not always apparent. While I am unable to go into exact details, actions have been taken to address concerns that have been brought to GM's attention from forums similar to this one. I understand what everyone is saying and I understand that this can be frustrating. I will continue to pass along everyone's comments as well as concerns and as I am updated I will pass that information along.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Let me give you an example of what I'm talking about. Please review the first post in the following thread:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-e...cial-statement-regarding-spark-plug-gaps.html

I'm doing this to help people out here because there are issues, need to be addressed, someone needs to address them, and I'm not one to wait around. At one point, we had dealerships adjusting spark plug gaps to .035", which raised quite a few red flags when I mentioned it to Tom. You've been aware of this issue for far longer than I've been in contact with Tom Read about it. I've been posting updates of my spreadsheet including these spark plug gaps as recorded by our members (we're up to 114 cars now), making it far too easy, yet we have received zero responses from GM with regard to what's being done about it through you or any other GM employee for that matter. 

It took me 20 days from my first email to Tom to get that statement, which was approved by product and service engineering. That statement should have come from you, not from me, because I'm not the one getting paid to do this and it's not _supposed _to be my responsibility. It's not immediate change or resolution that anyone is looking for (most of us understand these things take time), but timely communication that extends beyond an assurance that concerns are being _acknowledged_. 

To clarify, this communication appears to be a one-way street, like a road out of Chernobyl following a meltdown where everyone is trying to get out. The damage has been done (figuratively and literally), and it wasn't our fault. The only people going in are people who care to try to fix it. So far, mum's the word from GM about whether or not a restitution to this "solution" is even being discussed. Our users have already reported a loss in fuel economy, increased road noise, and a dirtier engine bay as a result of this. GM has even acknowledged the fuel economy issue, albeit in a rather avoidant manner. 

Let's assume for the sake of diplomacy that our concerns are being _heard_. Who is hearing them, and what has their reaction been? Is testing being planned to quantify changes (or lack of) in fuel economy? Is road testing being planned to verify changes in engine bay debris and road noise? These are questions that not only deserve, but require answers. When one considers that we've paid hard earned money for these cars, GM's *responsibility *to respond to this "conversation" with more than just generic dialogue becomes egregiously apparent.


----------



## GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer (Feb 26, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Let me give you an example of what I'm talking about. Please review the first post in the following thread:
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-e...cial-statement-regarding-spark-plug-gaps.html
> 
> ...



You've really taken entitlement to an all new level?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer said:


> You've really taken entitlement to an all new level?


Is that a statement or a question? 

Let me put it this way. This "fix" involves a sawzall to your car. Nothing sounds and looks more unprofessional than a mechanical problem that is solved on a nearly new car with the use of a sawzall. Not only that, but this "fix" was pushed out the door without any testing, and we are left to discover the consequences of this modification, implemented for an issue that is less likely to occur than one is to be struck by lightning.

So, excuse me if I feel a bit entitled to at least a useful response. I seriously doubt I'm speaking only for myself.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Patman said:


> If we already had the shield removed is there anyway it will be replaced by a corrected shield? Or is it just gone? I like the dirt protection!
> 
> I really have not noticed any diff with my car since removing but not having to worry about dropping tools LOL




Patman,
I am sorry but I do not have this information at this time. I would suggest that you keep in contact with your dealer about this. I am sorry that I do not have an exact answer for you at this time. If you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer (Feb 26, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Not only that, but this "fix" was pushed out the door without any testing,...


Just note, you have no basis or proof of that statement. It's merely your assumption.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer said:


> Just note, you have no basis or proof of that statement. It's merely your assumption.


I preferred to give them the benefit of the doubt and assume that they simply didn't test the effects in the very short amount of time they had between the start of the investigation and the release of the recall, instead of assuming that they don't care. If our own members reported a drop in fuel economy (this was expected), a dirtier engine bay (this was suspected), and an increase in road noise (this was reported), chances are GM either didn't test it and didn't realize the effects, or they don't care. Take your pick.

The NHTSA investigation was expanded to include 370k Cruzes on around May 24th. The Recall was issued somewhere around June 22nd. That's one month. Does GM really engineer well-thought out and thoroughly tested fixes in one month?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I agree with Xtreme on this fix. It's at best an emergency stop gap. The problem is that it will most likely take a class action lawsuit against GM to get a proper fix to this issue. These cars were sold with an under engine shield that was bringing to the forefront, in terms of an engine bay fire, one or more issues with the Cruze as redesigned and built for North America. Note - this is not a Lordstown assembly line problem. It is a design flaw. Cutting part of the car away is not a long term solution. In fact, based on the non-answer to question 12 in the FAQ given the NHTSA about this recall, the EPA should require a recertification of all Cruze trim MPG estimates for all three model years. If the new estimate goes down by even 1 MPG for any trim, then GM will be facing a real delimma - face a class action about MPG, which, by the way, they already are for one of their SUVs, or actually replace the shield with a reengineered shield, which is the right thing to do to begin with.

I also have issues with the spark plug gap resolution that speak to the GM corporate culture and cross division communications. First, why wasn't Lordstown doing random checking of the spark plugs before installing them. This would have caught the fact that a significant number of plugs were way under spec. Second, why are the gaps for the North American Cruzen smaller than the gaps for the Holden Cruze. They are the same car. According to AC Delco, which is a GM subsidiary, the 1.8 engine for the Holden Cruze is spec'd for 0.031" and the 1.4 engine is spec'd at 0.035". Somewhere there is a major miscommunication between the various design teams at GM when it comes to the Cruze. I feel like the question that was actually sent to the engine designers for the Cruze was "will the 0.028" gap listed in the North American Cruze owners manual work with this engine?" and not "what is the optimal spark plug gap for the North American Cruze?"


----------



## ems2158 (Feb 2, 2012)

GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer said:


> Just note, you have no basis or proof of that statement. It's merely your assumption.


It is apparent just by looking at the fix that it wasn't thought out very well. A 12 year old kid in a first year auto shop class would be embarrassed by the lack of refinement in that safety modification!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I took a shop class in 6th grade and would have been flunked on the cutting that some dealerships are doing. Not sanding down rough edges is a big no-no.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

obermd said:


> I took a shop class in 6th grade and would have been flunked on the cutting that some dealerships are doing. Not sanding down rough edges is a big no-no.


But that is a dealership issue, not a GM issue. Many on here have reported back and shown pictures where their dealership did a good job refining the edges and making it a pretty decent cutting job. 

The fact is that GMs responsibility is to fix the safety hazard and that is it. 

I do understand that eco models have the issue of gas mileage. Which they say will be accounted for in tire pressure. As far as road noise, i cannot say i have heard any change but if some have then great, im not gonna argue that. And as far as engine protection, im not gonna go their. I have voiced ny opinion on this on other threads and probably earlier in this one.

If a lawsuit unfolds i can tell you what will happen. GM will settle and a new part will be produced. Not because they think they are wrong or because they have a responsibility. But simply as a PR move to shut people up. 
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

They should be producing and distributing the new part anyway. That would resolve the entire issue.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

silverls said:


> But that is a dealership issue, not a GM issue. Many on here have reported back and shown pictures where their dealership did a good job refining the edges and making it a pretty decent cutting job.
> 
> The fact is that GMs responsibility is to fix the safety hazard and that is it.
> 
> ...


No matter how cleanly some dealerships cut up the shield, it's still a hack job. 

While I don't mind running mine at max sidewall pressure, other people do and won't take kindly to the harsher ride quality. That's not a solution. It's not that the Eco is the only one affected either; it's just one where people would notice the biggest difference because the rest of the underside of the car is covered up to begin with. 

I had salt water residue all over my engine bay by the end of this past winter with the shield in place. I don't even want to think about what the engine bay would look like if there was a gaping hole in the middle of it for even more salt water to get through this coming winter.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> No matter how cleanly some dealerships cut up the shield, it's still a hack job.
> 
> While I don't mind running mine at max sidewall pressure, other people do and won't take kindly to the harsher ride quality. That's not a solution. It's not that the Eco is the only one affected either; it's just one where people would notice the biggest difference because the rest of the underside of the car is covered up to begin with.
> 
> I had salt water residue all over my engine bay by the end of this past winter with the shield in place. I don't even want to think about what the engine bay would look like if there was a gaping hole in the middle of it for even more salt water to get through this coming winter.


I understand xtreme and i am not trying to criticize per say. You do a lot of good for people on this forum and i can tell that you try to be as knowledgable as possible about a topic you post on.

I am simple stating that there is a difference between what people want and what GM has a responsibility to do. 

If you dont want to worry about the possibility of increased road noise or lower gas mileage or even the salt and dirt (that as i have said before should not really pose any threat to your car in my opinion from other vehicles without a shield) then you can opt out if the shield, sign the paper and simply be more vigilante about what kinds of stuff get spilled in your bay and making sure they are cleaned up well. Even go to the point of having the dealership check the pan bolts as i just saw the thread about those. Even after signing the waiver, If your car does catch fire even with a clean shield and no spilled oil they will have to repair your car because it is not associated with spilled oil pooling up.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

silverls said:


> I understand xtreme and i am not trying to criticize per say. You do a lot of good for people on this forum and i can tell that you try to be as knowledgable as possible about a topic you post on.
> 
> I am simple stating that there is a difference between what people want and what GM has a responsibility to do.
> 
> ...


I agree completely, and I am planning on telling the dealer not to modify my shield next time I go to the dealer. I perform my own oil changes so I'm not the least bit concerned about this. 

At the end of the day, you're right, GM's responsibility is simply legal. I don't think this is going to be the end of this problem though. We'll see as time goes by. Unfortunately, the issue isn't big enough for me to make a strong case to have Tom investigate this further like he did with the spark plug gaps.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Just a thought. Since the Cruze and the Verano are almost the same do they have a bottom shield as we have. There new engine will be the 2.0 with a Turbo I wonder where the oil filter will be.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Bohdan said:


> Just a thought. Since the Cruze and the Verano are almost the same do they have a bottom shield as we have. There new engine will be the 2.0 with a Turbo I wonder where the oil filter will be.


If they do, will the oil drain plug hole line up? Or would you have to cut into it for that.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## backofbeyond (Jul 7, 2012)

got mine cut today and it is a real hack job. they should have designed a new shield. basically they remove 85% of the shield, leaving only enough for the plastic rivets to fit back. I was excited about the sealed engine bay when I purchased. Now it is similar to a1968 truck! Its not as bad as the triple recalled toyota death traps, and this is not a major mechanical or computer component, but the repair is illconceived. The fix is what is worthy of a class action suit, not the problem itself.


----------



## MikeyB3649 (Aug 19, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> How exceptionally high are we talking here? They shouldn't be more than 10% optimistic; typically 3-5%.


If my DIC shows 40 mpg, I usually get 34 - 36 MPG


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

MikeyB3649 said:


> If my DIC shows 40 mpg, I usually get 34 - 36 MPG


That's ~10%. It's on the high side of what I've seen, but it's not a huge margin by any means. I usually factor in 3-4mpg optimistic on my DIC.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> That's ~10%. It's on the high side of what I've seen, but it's not a huge margin by any means. I usually factor in 3-4mpg optimistic on my DIC.



ya for me its like 1.5-6mpg high range, with a consistent 3-4mpg high the majority of the time. I have started just saying its 4mpg high, even the few times Its less than that it equals out with the few times its been off by more. 

GM if your listening why not allow some user calibration of the MPG computer or just adjust adjust to use 2-3mpg more fuel since 99% of the people hear seem to agree the thing is always high by 2-6mpg.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Let me give you an example of what I'm talking about. Please review the first post in the following thread:
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-e...cial-statement-regarding-spark-plug-gaps.html
> 
> ...




XtremeRevolution,
Thank you for taking the initiative to try to assist customers with their concerns. I understand why you feel this information should of came from me instead of you; however, I am not able to provide this type of information on the forums. We have specific guidelines and business practices as to what we are able to assist customers with. Tom on the other hand obviously has the resources and authority to provide this information. I am glad that you were able to find him and he was able to provide you the information you were looking for. Social Media is the “new thing” for General Motors and our department is closely watched by many people throughout General Motors. For the customers that contact me with their information cases are set up, dealers are called and information is gathered. These cases and concerns are monitored for patterns. I apologize that you feel our services are limited and you are unhappy with these limitations. As a member of this team, we are not able to provide technical assistance. Rather we are able to help in terms of customer assistance. This would include interacting with the customer in hopes that we can reach some kind of resolution together. We are able set up cases as well as work with the dealerships in regards to issue. We are also able to look into information by VIN such as recalls, warranty, and build specifications. I am also able to look up bulletin information, while we are limited to what we can provide to the customer in regards to bulletins, I can share that information with the dealership to help get an issue resolved. In some cases, we are able to get in touch with our technical contacts for more assistance, but this is on a more case by case basis with things such as locating a part on the vehicle. As we are not mechanics ourselves, we try to avoid telling someone how to fix their vehicle. If any of you have any further concerns, please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Xtreme I would just like to jump in here and say something about all that you've done for me and fellow forum members. I want to you to know personally how grateful I am for the sweat and aggravation and emails that you go through. It is almost like you are a shepherd guiding its flock. While I agree that GM should step up and make corrections And rectify the situation for us, I wonder what their position will be for us Eco owners? They rate the car at 42 mpg highway as we all know. If car mpg numbers have not fallen below that with the modification of the engine shield will they say we have no legs to stand on? 
From 2004 to just this year I was driving a. 2004 Chevrolet Aveo that consistently got 30 mpg it's whole life until I gave it away to my cousin with 175,000 miles on it. The car had a 1.6L engine with an automatic transmission. That car gave me no problems its whole life and even to this day I still miss it. Buying the new Cruze with its minor faults still has been a pleasure to own. My only hope is that GM designs a new shield and returns my car to the way I bought it which was the whole reason I bought the Eco package to begin with.

Hoping my Cruze and my Droid 3 are still here to send this message barring any engine fires!


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

I had my recall done last week and for reasons of being curious, I have been monitoring the engine temp and it appears to be running anything from 2 -16 degrees cooler than before.

Wonder if the shield held some of the engine heat within the area and now it's getting cool air from under the car?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Camcruse said:


> I had my recall done last week and for reasons of being curious, I have been monitoring the engine temp and it appears to be running anything from 2 -16 degrees cooler than before.
> 
> Wonder if the shield held some of the engine heat within the area and now it's getting cool air from under the car?


 I believe with increased airflow that's got to be a possibility. If you look at our front grills will see there's not that much of an opening for the radiator. 

Hoping my Cruze and my Droid 3 are still here to send this message barring any engine fires!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Camcruse said:


> I had my recall done last week and for reasons of being curious, I have been monitoring the engine temp and it appears to be running anything from 2 -16 degrees cooler than before.
> 
> Wonder if the shield held some of the engine heat within the area and now it's getting cool air from under the car?


In all honesty, that's probably just you keeping a closer eye on it. The engine temperatures are governed by an electronically controlled thermostat. I doubt there will be enough airflow passing underneath the motor to cool the engine to the point where it won't need the radiator and will receive all of it's cooling from ambient air. That's what it would have to do in order to experience a lower engine temperature as a direct result of this modification. 

NYCruze2012, thanks for the support and encouragement. 

I'm working with Tom Read to see if I can get more information related to this issue. The biggest problem is getting past all the red tape. There's only so much he's allowed to say. Even his statement regarding spark plug gaps needed to be approved by service engineering and product engineering before he could send it to me. With regard to this engine shield, I strongly forwarded the dissatisfaction most people have with it. His exact comments were:



> *It's unfortunate the fix for the shield isn't more more professional looking, I'll pass along the dissatisfaction to our service community.
> *
> According to what I found out the change to the under body panel will not effect fuel economy enough to warrant a new test for the 2013 model year.


My response included:



> Not to come across as argumentative, but a couple of our members have notified me of literature where GM's engineers recommended an increase in tire pressure to make up for the loss in fuel economy that this modification causes. My impression is that it is significant enough to mention. Have you heard of this?
> 
> *Can you comment on whether or not an OEM redesigned part would be available for purchase at any point?*


To which he responded:



> Not at all argumentative. You love this stuff and that's your Achilles heel!* The detail you thrive on just isn't as readily available as you need it to be.* You're the type of person we need working here, someone with a passion for detail and getting it right.
> 
> *All I can tell you is that I got that from what I consider a authoritative source.* That's not to say things don't change and I didn't go to the right source however it makes sense to me. I have not heard anyone talk about changing tire pressure to make up for lost mileage.


There's a bit of a difference in the responses I've received from him regarding this issue compared to the spark plugs. They're much less....detailed. Makes me wonder if something else is going on behind the scenes. I'll see what I can come up with in the coming weeks.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> XtremeRevolution,
> Thank you for taking the initiative to try to assist customers with their concerns. I understand why you feel this information should of came from me instead of you; however, I am not able to provide this type of information on the forums. We have specific guidelines and business practices as to what we are able to assist customers with. Tom on the other hand obviously has the resources and authority to provide this information. I am glad that you were able to find him and he was able to provide you the information you were looking for. Social Media is the “new thing” for General Motors and our department is closely watched by many people throughout General Motors. For the customers that contact me with their information cases are set up, dealers are called and information is gathered. These cases and concerns are monitored for patterns. I apologize that you feel our services are limited and you are unhappy with these limitations. As a member of this team, we are not able to provide technical assistance. Rather we are able to help in terms of customer assistance. This would include interacting with the customer in hopes that we can reach some kind of resolution together. We are able set up cases as well as work with the dealerships in regards to issue. We are also able to look into information by VIN such as recalls, warranty, and build specifications. I am also able to look up bulletin information, while we are limited to what we can provide to the customer in regards to bulletins, I can share that information with the dealership to help get an issue resolved. In some cases, we are able to get in touch with our technical contacts for more assistance, but this is on a more case by case basis with things such as locating a part on the vehicle. As we are not mechanics ourselves, we try to avoid telling someone how to fix their vehicle. If any of you have any further concerns, please feel free to contact me.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Stacy, 

Please understand, I'm not here to be a nuisance to you or make your life more difficult. I understand now that your team has limitations on what can be done and you are limited in your ability to discuss certain matters. Perhaps I assumed too much when stating that you should have been the one to present the information I forwarded from Tom. I can certainly accept that in light of the information you've just given me. I didn't expect you or your team to provide technical advice; I understand that's what dealerships are for. 

In my years of experience in high level customer service (I'm a Systems Security Administrator), I've discovered that to be effective, one needs to have full ownership of a problem; to see it through from inception to resolution, and in many occasions, extend a follow-up as well. While your team is doing an excellent job on the micro level of things, I believe there is a gap in the macro level of things. Your team reports on issues that come in, and to my understanding, forwards them through the appropriate channels as valuable information. The ownership of the each individual's problems is professionally and courteously handled, as I've had the pleasure of finding out on my own through my dealings with you and two other case managers. However, the ownership of the entire issue is what I'm referring to. The gap is that there isn't a channel on the way back to us as customers, but I cannot figure out why. 

I believe it would be of inexplicable benefit to GM to create that channel, so that frustrated and discouraged owners can at least be provided assurance with direct and useful information that gives them some insight, and have proof that their voices are heard. A bit of transparency, if you will. I don't have enough fingers to count how many people have completely rid themselves of their Cruze and how much faith brand-loyal owners have lost in GM as a result of issues they thought GM simply did not care about; this lack of transparency. Since I have been able to get some very useful information from Tom back to this board, I suspect the issue is more of logistics than of intentional avoidance or secrecy. 

If your team (or you) are not in the position to be that channel, someone needs to be. I've been trying, but I'm not an employee of GM, and the time I can devote to these causes is limited.

While we're on the topic of transparency, the name's Andrei.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Camcruse said:


> I had my recall done last week and for reasons of being curious, I have been monitoring the engine temp and it appears to be running anything from 2 -16 degrees cooler than before.
> 
> Wonder if the shield held some of the engine heat within the area and now it's getting cool air from under the car?


I found that my Cruze actually has cooler engine temperatures in the summer! If ou haven't checked the digital readout in a long time, then that could be it.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

GoldenCruze said:


> I found that my Cruze actually has cooler engine temperatures in the summer! If ou haven't checked the digital readout in a long time, then that could be it.


I check the temp readings every once in a while and prior to the recall work it was a consistent 219. Not any more.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Camcruse said:


> I check the temp readings every once in a while and prior to the recall work it was a consistent 219. Not any more.


I've been watching mine for a while now. It constantly fluctuates between 201 and 226F. Never stays at 219 for long.The fundamental function of the thermostat is such that when it opens to cool the motor, and closes it to warm it up. I suspect it may also depend on other factors such as speed, intake air temp, and whether or not AC is on.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## ems2158 (Feb 2, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I've been watching mine for a while now. It constantly fluctuates between 201 and 226F. Never stays at 219 for long.The fundamental function of the thermostat is such that when it opens to cool the motor, and closes it to warm it up. I suspect it may also depend on other factors such as speed, intake air temp, and whether or not AC is on.
> 
> Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


I expect the shield mod will make the engine take longer to warm up in the winter. The shield has a aluminized sheet on top of the plastic that reflects heat into the engine compartment. When you are shivering in your Cruze in February waiting for it to warm up you can blame the shield mod.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

ems2158 said:


> I expect the shield mod will make the engine take longer to warm up in the winter. The shield has a aluminized sheet on top of the plastic that reflects heat into the engine compartment. When you are shivering in your Cruze in February waiting for it to warm up you can blame the shield mod.



I have found that my Cruze does take LONGER to warm up in the winter than my 2008 6 cyl. Malibu LTZ did. Not being an engineer, I have NO clue why this may be.:question:


----------



## GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer (Feb 26, 2011)

ems2158 said:


> I expect the shield mod will make the engine take longer to warm up in the winter. The shield has a aluminized sheet on top of the plastic that reflects heat into the engine compartment. When you are shivering in your Cruze in February waiting for it to warm up you can blame the shield mod.


If there is an aluminized sheet, it's itent is to reflect radiant heat and keep it away from the shield. It's NOT to keep your engine warm. It's not a new concept.


----------



## GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer (Feb 26, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> I have found that my Cruze does take LONGER to warm up in the winter than my 2008 6 cyl. Malibu LTZ did. Not being an engineer, I have NO clue why this may be.:question:



It's called displacement. Your V6 generates more heat. Simple as that.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer said:


> It's called displacement. Your V6 generates more heat. Simple as that.



Thanks!

"Why bang gears with your hand, when you can have someone do it for you harder and faster." :iagree: My Cruze does this for me automatically! Maybe once my TCM is replaced next week, it will act like a NORMAL car or at least a 2012 model!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

fastdriver said:


> I have found that my Cruze does take LONGER to warm up in the winter than my 2008 6 cyl. Malibu LTZ did. Not being an engineer, I have NO clue why this may be.:question:


Small motor. You blasting the heat immediately would also cause it to take even longer.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Small motor. You blasting the heat immediately would also cause it to take even longer.
> 
> Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Thanks. Good to know although when it's freezing out I wait to turn on the heat. Maybe I'll go back to 6 cyl. again since these 4 cyl. don't thrill me!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

fastdriver said:


> Thanks. Good to know although when it's freezing out I wait to turn on the heat. Maybe I'll go back to 6 cyl. again since these 4 cyl. don't thrill me!


It's up to you. You'll lose a lot of fuel economy. 

IMO, selling a car just because it doesn't warm up fast enough in the winter is pretty lame. Install an engine block heater if it makes that big of a deal.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> It's up to you. You'll lose a lot of fuel economy.
> 
> IMO, selling a car just because it doesn't warm up fast enough in the winter is pretty lame. Install an engine block heater if it makes that big of a deal.
> 
> Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


I'm not SELLING it. When my lease is up, I'll make my decisions then. I like the new Cadillac ATS and the Chevy Impala that will be coming out. My lease is up in 2/14. I can't imagine that the gas mileage would be worse than what I'm getting now which I attribute to having to "floor it" many times to get going! MAYBE once my TCM is replaced next week, my transmission problems will disappear and my gas mileage will improve?


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> I'm not SELLING it. When my lease is up, I'll make my decisions then. I like the new Cadillac ATS and the Chevy Impala that will be coming out. My lease is up in 2/14. I can't imagine that the gas mileage would be worse than what I'm getting now which I attribute to having to "floor it" many times to get going! MAYBE once my TCM is replaced next week, my transmission problems will disappear and my gas mileage will improve?


Possibly. Or maybe you just wanna go fast too much to get good gas mileage out of any 4 cylinder mr"fastdriver" lmao j/k. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> If anyone has any questions about this recall please feel free to contact me. If you would like me to see if your vehicle is affected by this recall please send me a PM with your VIN and I would be happy to check into this for you. I am always here to help. I would also be happy to contact dealers to set up appointments if you would like me to do so.
> ~Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


you know Stacy I have a mazda 3s for our other family car and the engine stays pretty clean and when they change the oil they actually remove the lower engine shield (I watched them do it and the car has 60000 miles on it and we owned it since new). The engine has stayed pretty clean and with a little cleaning looks like it just came off the show room. 

Now the cruze IMO has even better protection and the engine still looks super clean after 13000 miles. I have a problem with this fix for this problem. Why don't they remove the shield when the oil is changed. Wouldn't that be a better solution and actually address the real problem ( sloppy oil changes ). 

I have had my oil changed so far at the dealer and they have done an outstanding job. I haven't had any oil on the engine. I am really hesitant at getting this recall done since it is just hacking up a car I have paid good money for and looks like it is just going to let the engine get dirty which is one of the reasons I bought the car because I saw how protected the engine was from underneath. 

Any comments would be welcomed. I am really leaning towards not getting this done but I am not willing to sign off on anything that might happen in the future because of a sloppy oil change. Why isn't GM recommending taking the shield off like mazda during the oil changes. 

Thanks and pm me if you want.


----------



## BAD LS1 (Oct 27, 2011)

Just had mine done relucatantly yesterday, and was not let down with dissapointment from the hack job cutting skills of the 22 yr old kid who got paid .2 tenths of an hour to do the job. Of course mine is an ECO manual and the whole panel is just about gone. love the looks how how the cut off wheel worked with less than straight edges, plastic shards everywhere melting. dripped plastic. perfect for a brand new car! I went and bitched to the service writer today asking for a correct fix which would include a current production replacement panel. But it doesnt sound like its available by the stories on here. I am NOT happy i like others should have not got it done and regret it now after.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I know of few people who are happy with this. I made I very clear to my service adviser on Wednesday when I dropped off my car for unrelated service that I didn't want this done. He made an item for it in the work order and asked me to sign my name right underneath it, which I did. 

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## BAD LS1 (Oct 27, 2011)

For viewing stimulation haha:


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

silverls said:


> Possibly. Or maybe you just wanna go fast too much to get good gas mileage out of any 4 cylinder mr"fastdriver" lmao j/k.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


LOL..Those days are LONG gone! Insurance is high enough here in CT without ANY tickets! Between car insurance and house insurance, I don't know who rips you off the most with NO claims/accidents!


----------



## Cruz (Aug 4, 2012)

*Please Speak-UP*

If the problem is the plastic shield (bellypan), why can GM replace it with a metal bellypan as opposed to cutting out a huge section of the plastic shield (in my case 20" x 30"). This shield has a purpose and in now has been practically eliminated. Now the engine is exposed to conditions, such as excess of water from splashes, debris and dirt from the streets. This will most likely cause other problems such as, accelerated corrosion of metal components within engine compartment, dirty motor (more maintenance), water exposure to electronic components within engine compartment, etc. These consequences will not only depreciate the value of my car but could potentially cause other safety incidents... Forgot to mention that, the aluminum pad that covers the plastic shield was completely removed from my car(even from the portion of plastic that still remains on the car, leaving the plastic completely exposed). 
GM has the obligation of fixing their mess up, however, they cannot do this by causing problems to the owners, us. I exhort whoever has this situation to submit a complaint, as I did, to the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (phone: 1-800-424-9153). I did this last week and they are currently evaluating the fix and the possible consequences that this cheap modification can cause. 

If anyone has submitted a complaint elsewhere please post the information. 

Lets' speak up and defend our rights!....


----------



## CapitalTruck (Jun 12, 2012)

Let me tell you, I noticed a major difference between handling before/after recall. I got a replacement shield from a dealer for 60 bucks and put it back on. Doesn't wander on the highway and windnoise is gone.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

CapitalTruck said:


> Let me tell you, I noticed a major difference between handling before/after recall. I got a replacement shield from a dealer for 60 bucks and put it back on. Doesn't wander on the highway and windnoise is gone.


Absolute genius! Get the recall done to satisfy GM's records and then spend a mere $60 to restore the car to the original configuration.


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

UlyssesSG said:


> *Rbtec,*
> 
> This isn't Stacy (bless her heart for all the good work she does on our behalf) but I can answer your question with *BAD NEWS*:
> 
> ...


Here Here
As a former auto tech I agree with your assessment of a "fix" such as this and the methods to dl them.

I refuse to allow a hatchet & hammer job to be done on MY car.
GM should provide factory mfg'd pieces to achieve the proper repair.

It will take a court order for me to allow mine to be butchered in such a manner


----------



## mixer (Dec 6, 2011)

I already have enough issues with my dealership now this recall just adds to it. Sadly I opted to have this so-called fix done to my 2012 Cruze RS. The dealership acutally took time and did a clean cut and trimed it. Now I have seen many others look like it was cut with a chainsaw. In my opinion I feel that if GM already has a replacement splashpan then they should actually replace it not cut the original. I read a post here that one owner paid $60 for this re-engineered pan instead of allowing the recall fix. As a consumer of what is said to be the "best designed Chevy car years", I feel every car should have the part replaced. In order for GM to understand, Cruze owners need to push GM hard. Whether done by direct contact with GM or a nation-wide petition, either way it was GM's mistake.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

If anyone regularly reading this thread has not seen the thread created regarding the reported highway instability issue, please have a look at it and vote in the poll (if appropriate) as soon as possible:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...ld-recalled-has-your-car-become-unstable.html

Page 4 includes the link for filing an NHTSA claim.


----------



## BAD LS1 (Oct 27, 2011)

Here is something that really grinds my gears! After my "modification" work was performed (see above pics) I get a letter in the mail from the dealer, "training" me how to fill out the survey. Seemingly not giving a rip about what my actual opinion is and letting GM know it. Now this isnt the first time if ive seen this propaganda from dealers, but in most cases i could fill out the way they wanted. They want you to work thru them before you fill out the survey on any problems ecountered first. Fair enough, which i went back and complained about the work done... they told me they cant find a revised part thru GM, which according to this thread is correct. Either way i just filled out the survey and flamed the **** out of the dealer for the careless chopping of the panel and the evidence left behind. So now i actually gave my real opinion on the quality of work done, after giving them a chance to find me a corrective part (knowing there really wasnt, but id be happy with a new un- cut panel!)


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

BAD LS1 said:


> Here is something that really grinds my gears! After my "modification" work was performed (see above pics) I get a letter in the mail from the dealer, "training" me how to fill out the survey. Seemingly not giving a rip about what my actual opinion is and letting GM know it. Now this isnt the first time if ive seen this propaganda from dealers, but in most cases i could fill out the way they wanted. They want you to work thru them before you fill out the survey on any problems ecountered first. Fair enough, which i went back and complained about the work done... they told me they cant find a revised part thru GM, which according to this thread is correct. Either way i just filled out the survey and flamed the **** out of the dealer for the careless chopping of the panel and the evidence left behind. So now i actually gave my real opinion on the quality of work done, after giving them a chance to find me a corrective part (knowing there really wasnt, but id be happy with a new un- cut panel!)


There is a redesigned part out there. Dealers just have to do a bit more research than their standard parts department usually does to find it. 

Good job sticking it to the dealer. They asked for it. If enough people flame the crap out of them for these "fixes," perhaps they'll start venting their dissatisfaction back to GM. I wonder how long it will be before dealers become hesitant to even perform this recall due to the negative reviews they get from the "service."


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

how come when i just called about doing the recall work they told me they had to order a new part for the car? are they done cutting them and actually getting the new parts in?


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

unitednations161 said:


> how come when i just called about doing the recall work they told me they had to order a new part for the car? are they done cutting them and actually getting the new parts in?



or is it the manual transmission tape on the wires and stuff? i know people are declining the recall, but on a manual dont they say that the clutch fluid can leak out and create fires? Maybe ill just have it done and find a piece of aluminum to bolt on there haha


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

unitednations161 said:


> or is it the manual transmission tape on the wires and stuff? i know people are declining the recall, but on a manual dont they say that the clutch fluid can leak out and create fires? Maybe ill just have it done and find a piece of aluminum to bolt on there haha


Generally, it's a good idea to fully understand the cause of the problem. The issue you're referring to is one where, if you drive around with a worn clutch for a period of time, the heat created can cause some type of damage and flaming fluid can come out of the breather hole from the transmission. 

In otherwords, if you're an idiot and drive around on a worn clutch like nothing happened, there's a chance your car could catch fire. The solution is not to butcher your engine shield; it's to not be stupid. 

If you've noticed, this entire recall, from the manual transmission "fix" to the butchering of the engine shield is designed to do nothing than to take preventative measures in response to stupidity, ignorance, laziness, and carelessness. Accepting this recall forces us to compromise highway stability, reduce fuel economy, and expose our engine to corrosion and road debris all just to ensure that some idiot doesn't spill oil all over your shield when changing your oil and that you don't set your transmission fluid on fire by driving with a worn out clutch. 

I have a better solution: change your own oil (or find someone you trust) and don't drive with a worn clutch.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

BAD LS1 said:


> Here is something that really grinds my gears! After my "modification" work was performed (see above pics) I get a letter in the mail from the dealer, "training" me how to fill out the survey. Seemingly not giving a rip about what my actual opinion is and letting GM know it. Now this isnt the first time if ive seen this propaganda from dealers, but in most cases i could fill out the way they wanted. They want you to work thru them before you fill out the survey on any problems ecountered first. Fair enough, which i went back and complained about the work done... they told me they cant find a revised part thru GM, which according to this thread is correct. Either way i just filled out the survey and flamed the **** out of the dealer for the careless chopping of the panel and the evidence left behind. So now i actually gave my real opinion on the quality of work done, after giving them a chance to find me a corrective part (knowing there really wasnt, but id be happy with a new un- cut panel!)



LOL...at least your dealer mailed your "directions" to you. Mine just stapled a sample customer survey sheet-in red, white and blue- to my invoice with RED checks in the COMPLETELY SATISFIED category! :lol: They have a big surprise coming!


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Opened my hood yesterday and was a little shocked to see this debris splashed on the firewall from the recent rain storms! Looks like the shield hack job may cause some problems in the winter when the snow/ice/slush splashes into the engine area. Time will tell.

Engine debris after shield recall pictures by fastdriver2 - Photobucket


----------



## tjtenor4 (Mar 21, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> There is a redesigned part out there. Dealers just have to do a bit more research than their standard parts department usually does to find it.


Does anyone know what this part # is? It sure would make it a lot easier to wrangle it out of our dealers if we could tell them, "rather than chopping up my engine shield, please replace it with xxx part."



fastdriver said:


> Opened my hood yesterday and was a little shocked to see this debris splashed on the firewall from the recent rain storms! Looks like the shield hack job may cause some problems in the winter when the snow/ice/slush splashes into the engine area. Time will tell.
> 
> Engine debris after shield recall pictures by fastdriver2 - Photobucket


I have noticed the exact same thing on my manual Cruze Eco ever since having the recall work done. For what it's worth, the cut is very smooth and looks professional, but it still leaves a gaping hole. What really amuses me is my dealer, at least, went to great lengths to tell me not to wash the inside of the engine with water / a hose (which you could do on older engines with no problem) - and now, with the shield missing, the engine's getting "washed" (ha) every time it rains.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

tjtenor4 said:


> Does anyone know what this part # is? It sure would make it a lot easier to wrangle it out of our dealers if we could tell them, "rather than chopping up my engine shield, please replace it with xxx part."
> 
> 
> 
> I have noticed the exact same thing on my manual Cruze Eco ever since having the recall work done. For what it's worth, the cut is very smooth and looks professional, but it still leaves a gaping hole. What really amuses me is my dealer, at least, went to great lengths to tell me not to wash the inside of the engine with water / a hose (which you could do on older engines with no problem) - and now, with the shield missing, the engine's getting "washed" (ha) every time it rains.


I have no idea what the part number is. Naturally, if there's a new part being fitted on new Cruzes coming off the assembly line, then there's a new part available. It's just a matter of figuring out how to get your hands on it.

Welcome to CruzeTalk by the way. You should create a thread in the introductions section to introduce yourself.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

I noticed that the eco i brought home has had the recall done, but i dont think it was cut. Sure, i was looking with a flashlight but it looked like the inside edges were manufactured and not cut and ground smooth.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

silverls said:


> I noticed that the eco i brought home has had the recall done, but i dont think it was cut. Sure, i was looking with a flashlight but it looked like the inside edges were manufactured and not cut and ground smooth.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Do you know your Eco build date is. I think if your Cruze was bulit in May or later they changed the engine shield design at the factory.( but don't quote me on that )


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

silverls said:


> I noticed that the eco i brought home has had the recall done, but i dont think it was cut. Sure, i was looking with a flashlight but it looked like the inside edges were manufactured and not cut and ground smooth.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Take pictures!!! Must see!!! I don't think anyone has posted pictures of the new shield yet.


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

Are you talking about this hack job? I don't even know why thy cut it. They should have just removed it completely. 


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Take pictures!!! Must see!!! I don't think anyone has posted pictures of the new shield yet.


And you would definitely be able to tell just by looking down at the engine bay. If you can see your drive way, the procedure was conducted


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Take pictures!!! Must see!!! I don't think anyone has posted pictures of the new shield yet.


A week ago last Sunday, I stopped at a local Chevy dealer and looked at the undersides of about two dozen Cruze's. The majority of them had the mod performed, rough edges and all. A couple had not been done yet, and one Cruze had a modified splash shield with cuts that were clean as a whistle. In fact it could have easily been a new shield, made to the new specs. Weather it was a new shield, or a factory cut shield, either way it looked to my eye that what remained of the shield was the same as the dealer cut shields. 

I am NOT bringing my car in for the recall, for all the reasons already discussed. I change my own oil, and will remove the shield when I change it next month, just to verify that it has no spilled oil. Somewhere, I read on a mechanics forum, that oil can get trapped between the plastic shield and the aluminum liner, so it may not be visible. I'll probably end up washing the splash shield so it's clean as new. Maybe I'll do that every other oil change.

A reminder to those changing their own oil, the key to not having any oil spill when removing the filter, is to loosen it first, then give it several minutes to drain into the oil pan before removing it. You gotta wait for the oil to drain from the oil pan anyway. The Hengst filter assembly contains a valve which retains oil in the filter for faster lubrication upon start up. Loosening the filter cap releases the valve so the oil can drain into the crankcase. Also, it helps to remove the oil fill cap first, so air can more easily get in to replace the oil. That also, eliminates the glug glug and some of the splashing when removing the drain plug.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

BAD LS1 said:


> Here is something that really grinds my gears! After my "modification" work was performed (see above pics) I get a letter in the mail from the dealer, "training" me how to fill out the survey. Seemingly not giving a rip about what my actual opinion is and letting GM know it. Now this isnt the first time if ive seen this propaganda from dealers, but in most cases i could fill out the way they wanted. They want you to work thru them before you fill out the survey on any problems ecountered first. Fair enough, which i went back and complained about the work done... they told me they cant find a revised part thru GM, which according to this thread is correct. Either way i just filled out the survey and flamed the **** out of the dealer for the careless chopping of the panel and the evidence left behind. So now i actually gave my real opinion on the quality of work done, after giving them a chance to find me a corrective part (knowing there really wasnt, but id be happy with a new un- cut panel!)


Still waiting for my service satisfaction survey to arrive concerning my replacement TCM! Nothing yet. Wouldn't be surprised if somehow it got diverted to a "fake" address! I'll wait another month and then call GM to ask WHY I didn't get one.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer said:


> You've really taken entitlement to an all new level?


Yeah I have about 20,000 dollars of entitlement. I don't understand your comment. How can something getting hacked that we own and work hard for be entitlement.


----------



## crystal red cruze (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm tired of waiting for GM to do something about the hack job. Next time you change your oil pull the deflector shield off the car. It is easy to do. A couple of small bolts & a few plastic push pins that connect it to the frame & inner fender. I was careful didn't even beak one plastic clip. I used a "skill saw" cut a strait cut & cleaned up the small burrs with a file. Looks way better than the hack job from the dealer. It took me 40 minutes including jacking car up & front wheels off.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

Part number to the shield. i installed it yesterday back on my car. here is a pic of what they did to mine. but now its all better with the new shield on. #95459793
ordered it from here http://www.tonkinonlineparts.com/


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

WOW it is bad. it looks like a first grader had a hacksaw!


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

CapitalTruck said:


> Let me tell you, I noticed a major difference between handling before/after recall. I got a replacement shield from a dealer for 60 bucks and put it back on. Doesn't wander on the highway and windnoise is gone.


How is this possible? I noticed nothing! 98% of vehicles do not have a belly pan.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

unitednations161 said:


> How is this possible? I noticed nothing! 98% of vehicles do not have a belly pan.


If you think not having the engine shield is causing 'lift' and thus worse handling, you need to talk to Boeing. They would be very interested to hear how a hole in an engine compartment can cause lift in a 3000+ lb vehicle.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

unitednations161 said:


> How is this possible? I noticed nothing! 98% of vehicles do not have a belly pan.


98% of cars were not designed specifically with a belly pan. These cars spent hours in wind tunnels to get the coefficient of drag and the balance between lift and downforce just right. 

To make a comparison, the Corvettes have a higher coefficient of drag than the Cruze does, and that's entirely due to the downforce that it's designed to create at higher speeds. The Cruze is designed much more to have a fine balance between lift and downforce in order to maximize coefficient of drag. When the car is designed to operate at that neutral level with the shield in place, and you now remove the shield and alter its drag coefficient, there will be consequences proportional to the severity of the modification. See below:




rbtec said:


> If you think not having the engine shield is causing 'lift' and thus worse handling, you need to talk to Boeing. They would be very interested to hear how a hole in an engine compartment can cause lift in a 3000+ lb vehicle.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


Lift doesn't actually have to mean "lift off the ground and fly." A child lifting up on the fender of a car with the strength they have in only one hand is still considered lift. It can simply mean a reduction in air speed underneath the car, which will have a lift-like aerodynamic effect. This may not be "lift" specifically from a still resting position, but rather a reduction in downforce. We learned these basic concepts in high school physics. At 80mph, it can be noticeable. ~1/3 of people who have had this done have reported a decrease in highway stability to some degree. This is simply one possible explanation.


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> 98% of cars were not designed specifically with a belly pan. These cars spent hours in wind tunnels to get the coefficient of drag and the balance between lift and downforce just right.
> 
> To make a comparison, the Corvettes have a higher coefficient of drag than the Cruze does, and that's entirely due to the downforce that it's designed to create at higher speeds. The Cruze is designed much more to have a fine balance between lift and downforce in order to maximize coefficient of drag. When the car is designed to operate at that neutral level with the shield in place, and you now remove the shield and alter its drag coefficient, there will be consequences proportional to the severity of the modification. See below:
> 
> ...



So then it should be true to all cruzes? since they all were designed the same and all the wind on the earth is the same. I do agree its a sloppy fix but i don't think its going to cause drive problems. my 84 eagle Wobbles at 70 mph but thats a whole other story lmao


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

unitednations161 said:


> So then it should be true to all cruzes? since they all were designed the same and all the wind on the earth is the same. I do agree its a sloppy fix but i don't think its going to cause drive problems. my 84 eagle Wobbles at 70 mph but thats a whole other story lmao


Yes, it should be true of all Cruzes. The change that has been noted isn't severe, but it's there. Not everyone has noticed it. European Cruzes might not notice it because it's already less stable than the US counterpart and no change has been made. 

Will it cause problems? I'm not sure. Read the responses for yourself:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...ld-recalled-has-your-car-become-unstable.html

Of the people that have been paying attention, 15 people noticed a difference and 35 didn't. That's 30% of owners who had this done that noticed a difference. That isn't a statistic you can write off as "they were imagining it." 

Whenever you make an aerodynamic change to your car, it will always have an effect, and that effect increases exponentially as speed increases.

I already noted in that thread that I don't think this is a safety concern. However, I like the incredible stability of my car on the highway at higher speeds, and I don't want to compromise that in the name of sloppy oil change technicians.


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Yes, it should be true of all Cruzes. The change that has been noted isn't severe, but it's there. Not everyone has noticed it. European Cruzes might not notice it because it's already less stable than the US counterpart and no change has been made.
> 
> Will it cause problems? I'm not sure. Read the responses for yourself:
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...ld-recalled-has-your-car-become-unstable.html
> ...



The statistic should be ALOT higher if it happened. im not saying it doesnt happen I just dont get how, because it seems the same to me. But it is interesting. Im not trying to argue and your doing a great job on this forum. The spark plug thing was genius! so keep up the good work. 
II didnt want to do the mod either, but i do have a manual and hydraulic fluid gets hot. Or if god forbid anything does break and cause hot fluid to run on the pan, i would rather not have my car burn.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

unitednations161 said:


> The statistic should be ALOT higher if it happened. im not saying it doesnt happen I just dont get how, because it seems the same to me. But it is interesting. Im not trying to argue and your doing a great job on this forum. The spark plug thing was genius! so keep up the good work.
> II didnt want to do the mod either, but i do have a manual and hydraulic fluid gets hot. Or if god forbid anything does break and cause hot fluid to run on the pan, i would rather not have my car burn.


Could be a matter of driving habits, speed, or awareness. I don't know. I can feel differences in my car when something is starting to wear that dealerships can't even find. All I do know is that 30% is still a very high percentage, and there is absolutely no doubt in those peoples' minds that there is a difference. I can't say what it is, and I won't be having it done for a variety of reasons. I'd be glad to test it for myself if someone provided me with an intact shield that I could put back on, lol. 

I know you're not trying to argue, and thanks, I try my best. 

As for the fluid burning, that's only a risk if you drive with a completely worn clutch and overheat the flywheel and what's left of the clutch disc. Can't blame you for wanting to be cautious though.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

Here's one thing I've thought of since having the mod done. I typically wash my own car. Sometimes though I might think about running it through an automatic car wash. That happened about a month ago. After I had the recall done. But then I thought to myself, "I always get the best car wash which includes an undercarriage wash". And then I thought "Well even warm water spraying up onto a hot turbo wouldn't be too good for the turbo.".

So now I'm probably never going to get an automatic car wash until someone releases an aluminum, safe replacement lower shield. Yes I wasn't too worried about the oil change issue. It was more the clutch fluid issue.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Beaker said:


> Here's one thing I've thought of since having the mod done. I typically wash my own car. Sometimes though I might think about running it through an automatic car wash. That happened about a month ago. After I had the recall done. But then I thought to myself, "I always get the best car wash which includes an undercarriage wash". And then I thought "Well even warm water spraying up onto a hot turbo wouldn't be too good for the turbo.".
> 
> So now I'm probably never going to get an automatic car wash until someone releases an aluminum, safe replacement lower shield. Yes I wasn't too worried about the oil change issue. It was more the clutch fluid issue.


Try to count on your fingers how many turbo cars there are out there with turbos not only exposed to the ground, but very close to the ground. 

Submerging the turbo in liquid nitrogen immediately after racing isn't good for it. Splashing a bit of water after you've been slowly inching into a car wash won't do a thing. Don't forget that it's covered with a heat shield.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I suspect those of us who noticed a change also can tell when one of our tires is low. From the looks of most cars on the road, a lot of people can't tell they have a low tire without the car's TPMS screaming at them.


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

I think when you change something in the under carriage shield, it would be noticable because you have a design optimized to create a quiet and stable car. Any significant change, (esp hacking an opening with a saw!) could very well be noticed by drivers who are well-aquainted with the car.


----------



## GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer (Feb 26, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Of the people that have been paying attention, 15 people noticed a difference and 35 didn't. That's 30% of owners who had this done that noticed a difference. That isn't a statistic you can write off as "they were imagining it."


You have to be carefull with statistics. That's of people that participated in the poll. The poll represents a very small percentage of total Cruze production. So, you can't accurately say that's 30% of owners that had this done, noticed a difference. It's a percentage of drivers that participated in the poll, who had this done that noticed a difference.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer said:


> You have to be carefull with statistics. That's of people that participated in the poll. The poll represents a very small percentage of total Cruze production. So, you can't accurately say that's 30% of owners that had this done, noticed a difference. It's a percentage of drivers that participated in the poll, who had this done that noticed a difference.


Very true. On top of it, the poll itself isn't polling a representative sample of Cruze owners. With over 400,000 cars being recalled and only 300 or so members on CT, of which only 30-50 are active, this poll is self selecting for drivers who are probably more in-tune with their cars than the general population.


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

is anyone going to try to atleast make one with aluminum? I would like to see someone try it at least. Or ill just grab some aluminum foil and try it lmao


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer said:


> You have to be carefull with statistics. That's of people that participated in the poll. The poll represents a very small percentage of total Cruze production. So, you can't accurately say that's 30% of owners that had this done, noticed a difference. It's a percentage of drivers that participated in the poll, who had this done that noticed a difference.





obermd said:


> Very true. On top of it, the poll itself isn't polling a representative sample of Cruze owners. With over 400,000 cars being recalled and only 300 or so members on CT, of which only 30-50 are active, this poll is self selecting for drivers who are probably more in-tune with their cars than the general population.


This goes back to standard methods of gathering statistical data. You can never accurately survey 100% of the population for a given metric. You take a small population that represents the rest. My point was not to point out how many people it makes a difference for, but rather to point out that there is a difference. How aware and how in-tune you are with the car that will determine whether or not you can tell that difference.


----------



## BAD LS1 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well i have gotten a call from the chevy customer service dept, of course i couldnt answer the phone when they called. But much like the first time, i havent heard **** or shine from the dealer in regards to this. I even elected to "share my information on this survey with the dealer" **** suckers.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

The dealer made me feel like an ass for refusing this. After seeing the pics... I'm happy with my decision. Rust and salt is a HUGE problem in Buffalo we have some of the worst winters in the country... LOL nah.. I'm good. I'll keep my engine bay salt free I'd rather take the chance then let **** get all up in there 6 months out of the year


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

My 2 cents, I used to average right around 33 to 35 MPG before I had the recall competed and my roof rack installed. Now I am averaging 26 to 27 MPG. I had both things done on the same tank of gas so I'm not 100% sure what its causing my massive drop in fuel efficiency. Now I did change from the stock spark plugs (which looked like plugs do after 60k not 30k, but a different topic) and my MPG is now at 28.3MPG, still the same tank, not sure if that had any effect either. My point is, I know that having my roof rack with no wind visor can cause my MPG to drop, I think a drop of 6 or 7 MPGs is a little excessive, but maybe. Anyways enough different topics rolled into one, this is the only major difference that I have noticed, aside from my brand new transmission, which I absolutely love now! If I bored anyone, sorry, but any input is always welcome. :thumbsup:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AutoGuide App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If you're not activily carrying something on a roof rack, take it off. Empty roof racks are one of the absolutly worst MPG killers out there.


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

obermd said:


> If you're not activily carrying something on a roof rack, take it off. Empty roof racks are one of the absolutly worst MPG killers out there.


Really, I knew it killed gas mileage, buy not that bad, thanks I'll taker it off in the afternoon tomorrow.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AutoGuide App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ECRUZ said:


> Really, I knew it killed gas mileage, buy not that bad, thanks I'll taker it off in the afternoon tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using AutoGuide App


10-15% or more on all vehicles. If you're only getting 20 MPG, it's not as noticable.


----------



## Mustang Jim (Jul 28, 2012)

Okay. I have a question. I had the butcher job done on my Cruze shortly after the recall was announced and I'm not real happy with the job. Basically, it appears that they cut out most all of the shield. I found our old shield part number, 95459793, which appears to have now been replaced with part number 95164334. I cannot find any pictures or illustrations on the new part, but I am interested in ordering the new shield anyway. I found it for $44.28 plus shipping on newgmparts.com. Before I pull the trigger, I would like to know what everyone's thoughts are on this. Do we wait for GM to do something based on our complaints, or do we go ahead and order the newly engineered shields? I'll check my local dealership to see if any new shields are installed on his Cruze inventory. But, I hate buying anything unseen. I don't drive 90mph, so I'm less worried about the handling issues, but more concerned about gas mileage and dirt/moisture/corrosion at the bottom end. I saw that one person ordered the new part. Anyone else take the plunge?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Mustang Jim said:


> Okay. I have a question. I had the butcher job done on my Cruze shortly after the recall was announced and I'm not real happy with the job. Basically, it appears that they cut out most all of the shield. I found our old shield part number, 95459793, which appears to have now been replaced with part number 95164334. I cannot find any pictures or illustrations on the new part, but I am interested in ordering the new shield anyway. I found it for $44.28 plus shipping on newgmparts.com. Before I pull the trigger, I would like to know what everyone's thoughts are on this. Do we wait for GM to do something based on our complaints, or do we go ahead and order the newly engineered shields? I'll check my local dealership to see if any new shields are installed on his Cruze inventory. But, I hate buying anything unseen. I don't drive 90mph, so I'm less worried about the handling issues, but more concerned about gas mileage and dirt/moisture/corrosion at the bottom end. I saw that one person ordered the new part. Anyone else take the plunge?


I chose not to do the recall. But for 45 $ I would just go ahead and order the redesigned shield with winter on the way.


----------



## Testadura (Jul 16, 2012)

Recall done without my consent. Brought my car in for warranty work recently (drum brake noise / replace leaking washer nozzle) and the dealership performed the recall to the shield without asking me, without even talking to me about it before or after, and without me asking them to do it. Wasn't until some time after that I noticed the area cut out; so I looked at my service ticket and saw where they had performed the recall during that visit. Not that it would have changed anything, but I didn't pay any attention to the recall entry on the service ticket that day before leaving. 

I have been reading about the pros and cons of the recall here on the forum, and I lean more towards leaving it unaltered. I would like to get my car's shield back to the way it was, but Chevy and the dealership tell me they will not do it. Spoke to Chevy customer service and was told by them that: it is a mandatory recall (have seen mention here that it is voluntary); even though I am the owner, Chevy is still liable and must do this recall; it is against the law for a dealer to allow an owner to sign a release and not perform the recall; and, they are primarily fixing a defect in the shield - which has a risk of fire due to accumulated oil contacting a hot surface. Service manager at the dealership states they had to do it because the car was in for warranty work and it had not yet been done, Chevy requires this from them. Seemed to be fed a lot of B.S. in what I was being told plus a lot of reasons it should be done, but nonetheless, my shield was cut out per the recall and I feel stuck with it now - unless of course I want to pay out-of-pocket and buy a replacement shield. 

Thought I would share my experiences with this, and vent a bit. Any advice on resolving this would be appreciated as well!


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

had my cruze in for warranty work and told them i wasnt going to have it done ever. they worded it as not at this time. they gave me 4 free oil changes when i bought the car and am guessing its going to be an issue when trying to get the first oil change.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Testadura said:


> Recall done without my consent. Brought my car in for warranty work recently (drum brake noise / replace leaking washer nozzle) and the dealership performed the recall to the shield without asking me, without even talking to me about it before or after, and without me asking them to do it. Wasn't until some time after that I noticed the area cut out; so I looked at my service ticket and saw where they had performed the recall during that visit. Not that it would have changed anything, but I didn't pay any attention to the recall entry on the service ticket that day before leaving.
> 
> I have been reading about the pros and cons of the recall here on the forum, and I lean more towards leaving it unaltered. I would like to get my car's shield back to the way it was, but Chevy and the dealership tell me they will not do it. Spoke to Chevy customer service and was told by them that: it is a mandatory recall (have seen mention here that it is voluntary); even though I am the owner, Chevy is still liable and must do this recall; it is against the law for a dealer to allow an owner to sign a release and not perform the recall; and, they are primarily fixing a defect in the shield - which has a risk of fire due to accumulated oil contacting a hot surface. Service manager at the dealership states they had to do it because the car was in for warranty work and it had not yet been done, Chevy requires this from them. Seemed to be fed a lot of B.S. in what I was being told plus a lot of reasons it should be done, but nonetheless, my shield was cut out per the recall and I feel stuck with it now - unless of course I want to pay out-of-pocket and buy a replacement shield.
> 
> Thought I would share my experiences with this, and vent a bit. Any advice on resolving this would be appreciated as well!


The recall is a voluntary recall. All recalls are voluntary recalls. Did you at any point sign a sheet of paper giving them the permission to do a specific work on your car? If not, they are not allowed to do it. There are state and possibly federal laws protecting you from this. It is not GM's car, it is your car, and as such, you are the one who decides what will be done with your car. Find the paperwork that was signed and determine whether or not you actually signed anything stating that you are requesting that this be done. If customer service gives you the run around, ask to speak to a district case manager, or simply give them a hard time about it. 

I didn't even have to sign a release; I simply stated I did not want it done and they just had me sign next to my statement printed on the work order. It was that simple. My best advice is to contact insist on getting in touch with a district case manager. Your car was modified without your consent, and it really is that simple. Alternately, you can also contact Stacy Customer Support, and she will probably be able to get you in touch with a district case manager as well.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Just kinda thinking out loud but I wonder what (if anything) would happen if you were to remove the shield before you bring your car in for service? Would they put one on for you? It's all irrelevant to me as I NEVER have returned to the dealer.......yet. If I can't do it myself.....it prolly doesn't need to be done!


----------



## Madmax12 (Sep 13, 2011)

Not to beat a dead horse and I didnt read all the posts so maybe someone has mentioned this as the dealer has said to you, testadura. Having worked for a gm dealer in the past, if you bring your vehicle in for service and there is a recall on your vehicle they have to perform it. Does not matter that the customer doesn't want it. The dealer can get into major trouble for letting it go. It's not a matter of the customer didn't want it done, it's a matter of safety. Just saying is all.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Madmax12 said:


> Not to beat a dead horse and I didnt read all the posts so maybe someone has mentioned this as the dealer has said to you, testadura. Having worked for a gm dealer in the past, if you bring your vehicle in for service and there is a recall on your vehicle they have to perform it. Does not matter that the customer doesn't want it. The dealer can get into major trouble for letting it go. It's not a matter of the customer didn't want it done, it's a matter of safety. Just saying is all.


...it's also a legal question of "...property ownership..." because the CUSTOMER is the owner--not the dealership nor GM--and doing cutting & hacking "damage" (one man's *opinion* of what the result looks like) to the CUSTOMER's property is NOT legal without the owner's consent!


----------



## Madmax12 (Sep 13, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...it's also a legal question of "...property ownership..." because the CUSTOMER is the owner--not the dealership nor GM--and doing cutting & hacking "damage" (one man's opinion of what the result looks like) to the CUSTOMER's property is NOT legal without the owner's consent!


I absolutely understand what you are saying. My intent was not to make anyone angry just stating what I remember from when I worked there. And your also right it is a hack job. I was very angry when I got my cruze back and seen the shield "mangled" up like that. As I can see I am not the only one.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Madmax12 said:


> I absolutely understand what you are saying. My intent was not to make anyone *angry* just stating what I remember from when I worked there. And your also right it is a hack job. I was very angry when I got my cruze back and seen the shield "mangled" up like that. As I can see I am not the only one.


...no offense taken here, just stating the obvious.


----------



## Testadura (Jul 16, 2012)

Madmax12 said:


> Not to beat a dead horse and I didnt read all the posts so maybe someone has mentioned this as the dealer has said to you, testadura. Having worked for a gm dealer in the past, if you bring your vehicle in for service and there is a recall on your vehicle they have to perform it. Does not matter that the customer doesn't want it. The dealer can get into major trouble for letting it go. It's not a matter of the customer didn't want it done, it's a matter of safety. Just saying is all.


That is the exact reponse that I received from the dealer, that they were required to do the recall since the vehicle was in their facility for service. But then, why do they not do these recalls before the car is sold, while it is sitting there on the lot waiting to be sold, before they pass ownership?

I spoke with customer service again this past Wednesday and was given the same unfavorable responses; asked to speak with a supervisor, who put the issue up for review and was supposed to call me back yesterday; no calls yet. Asked to speak with a district case manager and was told they could not do that; that would have to be initiated by the dealership. Have reached out to Stacy two times over the past week or so, but have not had any replies here from her.


----------



## CapitalTruck (Jun 12, 2012)

There is NO redesigned shield yet. The "new" part number is from before the recall. The best you can do is go get a new shield from a dealer if you find one. They are on national back order. Just be careful changing your oil (I took the shield off).


----------



## Lynne70 (Apr 3, 2012)

We had ours done about a week ago. I haven't noticed any drive ability issues yet with the change but then again I normally don't go the speed limit on expressways. 

I will keep an eye out for this though. Sounds like a pretty good issue. I wonder if they can alter the front air dam to help direct the air to a better location.


----------



## kevjam79 (Mar 18, 2011)

What is the back ordered part number?


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I just got my hands on a 2013 LT rental with 700 miles. The engine shield looks just like the one on my 2011. It is probably precut before assembly. I am sorry I could not take these pictures on daytime...


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

kevjam79 said:


> What is the back ordered part number?


...it's item #10 in this GM parts illustration: http://parts.nalleygmc.com/images/parts/gm/fullsize/1007131P01-001.JPG

Q: if GM had to fork out *$28-million *to reimburse evey one of the *400,000 *Cruze owners the *$70 *shield cost, just maybe it'd get their ATTENTION?!?

Maybe ALL of us should demand that $70 from GM! We paid for that part and GM has hacked it in two; write or call your States' Attorney General!

...Stacy are you listening?


----------



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

Here is a picture of my hack job wow didn't know it would look so bad. frayed rough melted and more then recall picture taken off


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

Has any one complained about this? This is bull. Since, my gas mileage has went down and my engine is getting salty with this early winter! I want the shield back? Is it worth arguing with the dealer or just buying a new one?


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I haven't noticed any decrease in MPG as a result of the shield hack. Winter gas, now that's a different story.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

WMPthree said:


> Has any one complained about this? This is bull. Since, my gas mileage has went down and my engine is getting salty with this early winter! I want the shield back? Is it worth arguing with the dealer or just buying a new one?


A decrease in MPG might be difficult to prove. I don't like the fix either and argued with the dealer. They made me sign that I don't want the recall to be done and that GM won't be responsible of any future problems related to not having it fixed.

It may sound "cliché" but when I bought my Cruze I loved the idea to have an engine shield. I live in Canada and winters are harsh and salty roads make it even worse. I think it is a great idea and "nice to have".


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Another point would be with the shield cut off the Cruze would take longer to warm up in the Winter with the cold air entering this area. Since this area will no longer retain the heat being reflected back to the Engine with that silver inner part. Cold air enters hot air exits.


----------



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a 1.8 it takes about 10 to 15 miles already to get up to temp in the morning and that's driving.sitting at idle it does nothing just a waste of gas.i hope it does not make it worse


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

Anyone have a part number for the shield?


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mreese (Dec 7, 2011)

Well after reading these threads about the Hack jobs and all the relentless "discussion" over weather Ice Cold water will crack an exhaust or turbo (I highly doubt it would) and how it will affect stability and milage.
Wow I am glad I was not busy at work, 
The bad part, if I get it done, I will not notice any of it as my wife drives the car. 
BUT I am the one who changes the oil, and I am pretty darn careful, I dispise oil stains on a new car. 
I will not let them hack it off, they would be replacing that part with a professionally manufactured part, it is MY car not theirs. 
My question is,,, Is it a plastic shield or metal shield?
that would to me answer weather it is functioning as a cross brace or not. A metal shield would add some additional strenght to the front engine cradle. Both plasitc and metal would keep air from buffeting in the engine bay causing a change in higher speed (read highway) hadling or stability and possibly MPG

Enjoy the Ride..........


PS when I drive I get in the mid 40's MPG , the car since new has a DIC average of 35ish MPG. My wife can never seam to remember what gear she is in or shifting to, lol


----------



## Healtotoe (May 21, 2012)

This past week, I brought my car in for the recall. They did what they had to do. It took them about 1.5 hours from drop off to the pickup call. After that, I changed my own oil and filter. I noticed absolutely no difference in the handling, noise, highway mileage or any other attribute over the past 4 days. Actually, the car seems to runs better but I would attribute that to the oil (Mobil 1 5W30 with dexos).

Yes I am annoyed BUT I had to do this for a very good reason: safety.

Now, I have been a backyard mechanic for over 40 years. I have worked on many cars and changed out hundreds of gallons of oil by this point. This was by far the easiest oil change. It is a pleasure not to have to fight with a messy, slippery oil filter while lying on my back and straining to reach or spin it off. Actually, it is depressing to think that a bonafide mechanic would spill oil while performing this task. (Thanks again to TSURacing for his superb instructions somewhere on this site!!).

But, I STILL think everyone should do the recall: safety.

I imagine that most cruzetalk members care very much about their car. Many probably change their own oil and don't spill a singe drop. Even that person is at risk should oil get under the shield. It could be from an unforeseen oil leak, splashed up from the road…who know how a volatile, or flammable substance could get into that vulnerable area and cause the car to burst into flames.

Yes, the recall is annoying. Yes, it is cool to have a splash shield with all of its positive rationale. Yes it is annoying to see the burs on the cut edges. BUT all that doesn't matter if the darn think kills you or someone you love. This is a great car. It is fun to drive, looks great and is fun to work on. But at the end of the day, it is simply a car.

So keep on grousing, discussing the nuances, enjoy the car….but get it fixed.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

had the oil changed at the dealer and i didnt see one oil drop or spill. i also checked to be sure they hadnt cut up may car =)


----------



## JMD82 (Dec 1, 2011)

Had that done..Dealer totally butchered the shield..Cut much of it away..Bummer..Now NO protection for under side of engine.I'm pizzed..


----------



## LadyInBlue (Aug 26, 2011)

Can I please get a YES or NO answer about the belly pan recall?
Is it mandatory?
Dealer says it is and I thought that I had read here that it is optional. But I cannot find that post. thank you.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

LadyInBlue said:


> Can I please get a YES or NO answer about the belly pan recall?
> Is it mandatory?
> Dealer says it is and I thought that I had read here that it is optional. But I cannot find that post. thank you.


It is not mandatory but there is no real reason not to get the work done. You will never see it & it will not have any ill effect on MPG.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

If you change your own oil and clean up any spills you shouldnt need this recall done.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

LadyInBlue said:


> Can I please get a YES or NO answer about the belly pan recall?
> Is it mandatory?
> Dealer says it is and I thought that I had read here that it is optional. But I cannot find that post. thank you.


every time im at the dealer i remind them not to touch the shield. they never give me a problem


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jdubb11 said:


> every time im at the dealer i remind them not to touch the shield. they never give me a problem


I got a phone call today to take my car in on Tuesday to get some work done, and when I asked what they would be doing (I have a case with GM), the service manager told me that they would be working on the "antifreeze" smell, and they would also perform the oil spill recall. I told him I perform my own oil changes and I'm very careful about it, and that I decline the recall. He made a note of that and said, "ok, then we're set."


----------



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

spacedout said:


> It is not mandatory but there is no real reason not to get the work done. You will never see it & it will not have any ill effect on MPG.


That begs the question then as to why GM bothered to engineer, produce, and install the shield in the first place. I continue to change my own oil as I have been doing for nearly 40 years, and nobody is going to cut the shield on my Eco.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I got a phone call today to take my car in on Tuesday to get some work done, and when I asked what they would be doing (I have a case with GM), the service manager told me that they would be working on the "antifreeze" smell, and they would also perform the oil spill recall. I told him I perform my own oil changes and I'm very careful about it, and that I decline the recall. He made a note of that and said, "ok, then we're set."


Glad he respected your wishes. I heard of a few people declining recalls back in Ohio of a few different brands and the SA would do his/her best to talk them into it. Obviously they were minor things like this.


----------

